#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-11-15
<alexbh> saludos... aca es la reunión?
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, sip
<SergioMeneses> en cinco minutos empezamos :D
<alexbh> kool
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, josegutierrez edwingarzon10 kuadrosx  saludos
<josegutierrez> Buenas Tardes Sergio Meneses
<alexbh> Tardes
<SergioMeneses> esperemos unos 5 minutos mas por si llega alguno a ultima hora les parece?
<josegutierrez> Si Esta bien...
<alexbh> ok
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, josegutierrez edwingarzon10 kuadrosx  les parece si empezamos?
<alexbh> si#
<josegutierrez> ok
<edwingarzon10> si
<edwingarzon10> por fa
<edwingarzon10> sigan al fondo que hay tinto
<SergioMeneses> edwingarzon10, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> bueno primero q todo gracias a uds por venir
<josegutierrez> huy si porque en cali esta callendo palo de aguacero un tinti no caeria mal
<edwingarzon10> aqui esta que se desprende la llubvia
<edwingarzon10> \lluvia
<edwingarzon10> toca ver harry poter y con domicilio de arroz chino
<edwingarzon10> que mas
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos
<edwingarzon10> a ver... pasen lista de asistencia
<SergioMeneses> primero para los q no me conocen... aquí esta mi wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<edwingarzon10> aja
<SergioMeneses> bueno actualmente tengo varios proyectos de ubuntu-co asiganados
<SergioMeneses> asignados
<SergioMeneses> uno de estos es el proyecto de soporte!!!
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Soporte
<SergioMeneses> hay esta toda la información al respecto del proyecto ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> :D
<josegutierrez> Bueno SergioMeneses pero como nosotros podemos participar de manera activa en los proyecto de la comunidad??
<SergioMeneses> josegutierrez, a eso iba :D
<SergioMeneses> primero les iba a comentar en que actividades podemos participar para ayudar
<SergioMeneses> el team cuenta con varias opciones de soporte para los usuarios
<SergioMeneses> empecemos por el mas usado... 
<SergioMeneses> que es la Lista de Correos
<SergioMeneses> la lista es nuestra mayor carta en cuanto a soporte
<SergioMeneses> ya posee una cantidad de usuarios bastante envidiable por demas comunidades
<edwingarzon10> aja
<SergioMeneses> lo primero es empezar a ayudar a brindar soporte por este medio
<josegutierrez> por ahi Hollman Enciso me ha contactado por medio del correo pues el piensa dar capacitacion a 3 o 4 personas para que empecemos a trabaajar en varios aspectos importantes de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> josegutierrez, ...lo que hollman nos comento "al concilio" es capacitar compañeros para el manejo de la lista de correos
<edwingarzon10> interesante eso
<SergioMeneses> que también es parte del proyecto de soporte :D
<edwingarzon10> mmmmm
<SergioMeneses> ...la idea es empezar a vincular a los miembros de la comunidad en las labores rutinarias del team
<josegutierrez> La Lista de correo es de mucha utilidad para todos los que hacemos parte de la gran familia de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> que de por cierto hay arto trabajo en esto jejeje
<SergioMeneses> josegutierrez, exacto
<SergioMeneses> el primer contacto con la comunidad es la Lista....
<SergioMeneses> si uds estan inscritos en otras listas verán que la lista de u-co es de las mas movidas... en mi caso es la lista q mas se mueve de todas a las q estoy inscrito
<SergioMeneses> ...retomando, el primer paso es empezar a brindar soporte por la lista de correos.
<SergioMeneses> pero como debe ser este soporte?
<SergioMeneses> ...se debe tratar de siempre pedir confirmación acerca de si nuestra solución verdaderamente funciono!!! ...ya q pues no todos tenemos el mismo hardware y no todos nuestros sistemas son iguales
<SergioMeneses> ....segundo debemos tratar de ser lo mas cordiales en lo posible cuando estemos discutiendo acerca de algún problema, debemos recordar que puede ser gente que esta iniciando en el mundo de Linux asi que debemos tenes especial consideración
<SergioMeneses> ....tercero, tratemos en lo posible de manejar algunos vinculos de nuestras ideas, siempre es bueno apoyar nuestras soluciones en algun link
<josegutierrez> si SergioMeneses tienes razon en ese punto, pues hay gente que apenas inicia en esto
<alexbh> creo que esto último es muy importante, pues el respeto es muy importante en el trato con las personas
<SergioMeneses> josegutierrez, exacto 
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, eso... y esta es una caracteristica que distingue a nuestra lista :D
<SergioMeneses> el respeto por el otro :D
<alexbh> y mucha gente se va de las listas debido al "cordialisimo" trato de algunos "gurues"
<SergioMeneses> ajap
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos....
<SergioMeneses> pasamos de la lista de correos a otro pilar fundamental del team de soporte
<SergioMeneses> que es el canal irc
<WaSeidel> buenas tardes a todos
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, saludos :D
<josegutierrez> Buenas Tardes Waseidel
<WaSeidel> antes que nada si me desconecto es por que se fue la luz, se dan vientos de tormenta aca donde vivo
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, hablamos de la lista de correos... como vos tenes mas experiencia en esto ya se te hará conocida
<josegutierrez> Huy en cali tambien hay tormenta
<SergioMeneses> josegutierrez, WaSeidel alexbh edwingarzon10 ahora hablemos del canal irc....
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-co posee dos canales registrados en freenode
<SergioMeneses> #ubuntu-co y #ubuntu-co-meeting
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: se nota que no estas en muchas listas de corre ;)
<kuadrosx> correo*
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajaja si claro... en todas las de ubuntu menos la española en general
<SergioMeneses> y la de la fsf, colibri, etc
<SergioMeneses> bueno seguimos
<SergioMeneses> el primer canal
<SergioMeneses> es el general de ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> hay es donde se brinda el soporte
<SergioMeneses> el segundo #ubuntu-co-meeting esta destinado a las reuniones del team
<SergioMeneses> por lo general el soporte q se brinda en el canal es algo espontaneo
<SergioMeneses> ya que no todos tenemos habilitado soporte 24/7 
<SergioMeneses> y pues como todos saben no es pago :S
<edwingarzon10> ni un tinto
<edwingarzon10> es verdad
<SergioMeneses> lo importante es saber atender a quien necesita ayuda
<SergioMeneses> y dedicarle al menos un minuto de tu tiempo... si dispones de el
<WaSeidel> jaja, pero hay algo aveces se entra y estan todos pero nadie responde, yo se que eso se debe aque muchos trabajan y no estan pendientes 100% solo del canal
<SergioMeneses> claro esta que el estar conectado en el canal irc no significa q estes dispuesto para dar soporte.... es entendible q no siempre se tiene la disposición
<SergioMeneses> "tiempo"
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, exacto
<alexbh> bueno.. una pregunta...
<SergioMeneses> pero al estar 100% on... como kuadrosx o /me se solucionan algunas
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, si?
<alexbh> si uno está conectado.. se supone que esta disponible, no esasi?
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, no no siempre
<alexbh> si yo no estuviera en esta reunion... simplemente no me conectaría
<SergioMeneses> yo estoy conectado... pero no voy a dejar la reunion por alguna llamada en otro canal
<WaSeidel> alexbh: hay ocaciones que algunos nos conectamos y por alguna razon nos apartamos del teclado pero sigue la conexion activa
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, pues la idea es interactuar mas con el irc
<kuadrosx> puedes poner away(como en msn :P )
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ++
<kuadrosx> /away
<WaSeidel> o cambiarte el nick por uno que indique tu estado
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, kuadrosx exacto :D
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, fundamentalmente el irc es bueno ya q el contacto con los usuarios es mas cercano
<kuadrosx> bueno, yo estoy ocupado, pero SergioMeneses me puede invocar escribiendo mi nick
<SergioMeneses> ademas se discuten diversos temas... no solo soporte... algo de OT y cuestiones de proyectos relacionados
<kuadrosx> es el tiempo real, por tanto mas "humano"
<alexbh> si claro... eso no lo discuto
<alexbh> hey... como vuelvo del away? jaja
<WaSeidel> igualmente con /away
<kuadrosx> /back
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, WaSeidel edwingarzon10 josegutierrez  otro pilar q ha tomado vuelo en cuanto al manejo del soporte ha sido shapado 
<SergioMeneses> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<WaSeidel> ese no lo he manejado
<kuadrosx> :)
<SergioMeneses> es un sitio de preguntas y respuestas muy interactivo :D
<kuadrosx> WaSeidel: :-O
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, pruebalo :D
<alexbh> umm tipo launchpad?
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, mas o menos
<josegutierrez> tambien seria especie de una lista de correo pero con la diferencia que se encuentra en una pagina web
<SergioMeneses> josegutierrez, exacto
<SergioMeneses> tienen un user y acceden a las preguntas tanto formuladas como las q fallas a formular http://ubuntu.shapado.com/users/sergioandresmeneses
<SergioMeneses> algo muy interesante es el manejo de las etiquetas lo cual brinda un mayor orden al area del soporte
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> actualmente shapado es usado no solo por gente de Colombia sino de toda hispanoamerica debido a su gran publicidad jejeje
<SergioMeneses> proporcionada por todos nosotros en nuestras redes sociales :D
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno muchachos esos son los tres pilares fundamentales actualmente del team de soporte
<SergioMeneses> alguna duda respecto a alguno de los tres?
<kuadrosx> hmm en realidad no
<kuadrosx> shapado es una herramienta de preguntas y respuestas
<kuadrosx> y como tal se debe hacer respetar esta idea
<kuadrosx> no se deben permitir hilos sobre discuciones, comentarios...
<kuadrosx> solo preguntas
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, eso
<kuadrosx> a medida que no gana karma el sistema le permite administrar el grupo
<edwingarzon10> no creo que se trate de permitir o de prohibir... creoq ue es cuestion de administrar correctamente
<kuadrosx> moderar...
<edwingarzon10> eso
<edwingarzon10> sin estar mandando notas ni avisos... la gente se acomoda solita
<edwingarzon10> y ya
<kuadrosx> a medida que ganas reputacion puedes
<SergioMeneses> exacto... :D
<kuadrosx> votar, reportar abusos, pedir el cierre de una pregunta, pedir que se abra una pregunta, cambiar los tags de una pregunta
<edwingarzon10> yo miro casos de exito como cuando antanas fue alcalde... arreglo andenes y puso mas canecas... ya casi 10 anios despues somos una de las ciudades mas organizdas y limpias de colombia
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos lo primero es vincularse al team de soporte https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-soporte-team
<SergioMeneses> la entrada es libre... solo es q yo los apruebe y listo... 
<SergioMeneses> como veran ya hay muchos vinculados https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-soporte-team/+members
<kuadrosx> edwingarzon10: hablando de antanas olaverde.shapado.com :D
<kuadrosx> btw soy desarrollador de shapado :)
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<edwingarzon10> ja ja jaj a
<kuadrosx> [14:36:26] <SergioMeneses> ...bueno muchachos esos son los tres pilares fundamentales actualmente del team de soporte
<kuadrosx> [14:36:34] <SergioMeneses> alguna duda respecto a alguno de los tres?
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, edwingarzon10 josegutierrez alguna inquietud respecto al proyecto?
<kuadrosx> todos son un buen complemento entre si
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, exacto... y ya andamos en contacto con ubuntu-es para vincularnos todos a un unico foro... pero eso anda en tramite
<kuadrosx> para mi en un futuro shapado tendra la capacidad de reemplazar las listas de correo para soporte
<kuadrosx> y estas pasaran a ser lo que son
<kuadrosx> un canal de comunicación
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, te acabo de aprobar :D
<kuadrosx> veee
<kuadrosx> :/ :-X
<josegutierrez> Entonces el area de soporte se trata de brindar asesoria si se tiene el conocimiento y la experiencia necesaria en cualquier cuestionamiento que los usuarios de ubuntu tengan por medio de las listas de correo , canal , shapado
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, esa visión la tuve también q días... jeje cuando postule shapado a los LoCo's :D
<SergioMeneses> josegutierrez, exacto :D
<SergioMeneses> josegutierrez, cualquier aporte es valioso :D 
<SergioMeneses> lo ideal es q todos los miembros del team estuvieran vinculados al proyecto de soporte... ya q todos interactuamos al menos con la lista de correos, pero la decisión es voluntaria :D
<josegutierrez> la verdad que si pues muchas soluciones que brindan a diversos inconvenientes dan resultados
<SergioMeneses> exacto
<SergioMeneses> josegutierrez, alexbh WaSeidel|AFK kuadrosx algo que quieran preguntar o aportar?
<kuadrosx> brindar soporte es bastante gratificante cuando quieres aprender cada día más sobre un tema
<alexbh> bueno... con respecto al irc... creo que todavía la participación es muy poca
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, no no creas... siempre hay al menos 7 personas on q pueden ayudar... 
<SergioMeneses> lo ideal es pasarse de vez en cuando a ver :D
<kuadrosx> en realidad segun mis cuentas se atienden entre 3 y 4 diarias por irc
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, tiene razón :D
<kuadrosx> :P bueno, contando las que nadie responde :)
<kuadrosx> pero a veces dar soporte puede ser una pesadilla
<kuadrosx> cuando la gente no entiende que las personas alli no son sus empleadas
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jeje si pero es normal... no todos estan con horarios 24/7 para responder
<kuadrosx> y no estan obligadas a contestarte
<alexbh> yo a veces entro.... y me doy cuenta que algunas no se responden.... la verdad no se si es que nadie está, o por que algunas les parecen traviales a  los que están
<kuadrosx> en IRC es comun que le respondas algo a una persona
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, sino sabes alguna pregunta puedes ayudar al menos recomendando otro canal
<SergioMeneses> el mas usual es #ubuntu-es
<SergioMeneses> q significa ubuntu en español
<kuadrosx> pero ubuntu-es suele ser bastante agresivo
<SergioMeneses> ese es el mayor canal de soporte en nuestro idioma q hay
<kuadrosx> ya no le recomiendo a nadie ir por allá
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, no no tanto...
<kuadrosx> alexbh: hmm
<kuadrosx> no se reponden porque las presonas presentes en el canal no conocen la respuesta
<kuadrosx> y no les interesa el tema
<kuadrosx> para ser sinceros :)
<alexbh> bueno.... por lo menos decir eso, no lesparece?
<kuadrosx> no
<kuadrosx> contestar eso seria de mala educación :)
<alexbh> es como si yo os paro en la calle... os pregunto algo y tu simplemente caminais ignorńdome
<josegutierrez> pues en mi caso cuando tengo problemas graves con mi sistema Ubuntu, trato de ir a un foro de un muchacho de españa que siempre tiene una respuesta para cualquier  inconveniente, creo que le dicen juanetebitel
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> josegutierrez, los foros son buena idea también....
<SergioMeneses> pero en ese tipo de situaciones prefiero primero shapado :D
<kuadrosx> a mi no me gustan los foros :P
<kuadrosx> generalmente te encuentras con topics de 20 paginas
<kuadrosx> y te toca ir buscando la respuesta...
<josegutierrez> la ventaja de los foros es que permite probar las soluciones que brindan otros usuarios, pero si shapado tambien lo he usado
<kuadrosx> o preguntas sin consultar si ya antes revisar se ah hecho la pregunta
<kuadrosx> bueno, el trabajo en irc es mas orientado a guiar
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, si esa es la ventaja
<kuadrosx> puede que no sepas la respuesta, pero si te interesa el tema
<SergioMeneses> al menos cuando doy soporte por irc le dedico tiempo :D
<kuadrosx> puedes hacer una busqueda rapida
 * WaSeidel has back
<kuadrosx> generalmente en lso bugs de ubuntu, el foro oficial de ubuntu, revisas en shapado...
<kuadrosx> y le muestras al usuario donde puede encontrar sus respuestas
<alexbh> bueno... no estaría mal organizar algo asi como horarios.. que les parece...saber que a X hora alguein va a estar ahi
<WaSeidel> kuadrosx: yo si habia oido bastante de shapado e incluso llegado a entrar pero nunca lo he usado
<alexbh> me refiero al IRC
<WaSeidel> alexbh: sabes que suena bonito al plantearlo el problema es que es muy dificil cumplirlo
<kuadrosx> se puede intentar
<kuadrosx> pero no creo que encuentres quien cubra todos los turnos
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, es algo complejo
<kuadrosx> ademas, como te digo
<SergioMeneses> el manejo de horarios...
<WaSeidel> exacto kuadrosx, tiene razon
<kuadrosx> generalmente uno contesta las cosas que le interesan
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, tiene razon
<kuadrosx> o que sabe la respuesta
<alexbh> si claro.. es imposible.. pero por lo menos tener cierta certeza...
<kuadrosx> te puedes encontrar preguntas muy variadas
<alexbh> si bueno... en eso teneisrazón
<kuadrosx> como instalo wine, como compilo este programa, quiero msn, ....
<kuadrosx> tengo años de habitar frecuentemente en canales de irc :)
<WaSeidel> como compilo el kernel para que mi equipo tenga mejor rendimiento... cosas por ese estilo avece salen
<kuadrosx> :)
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> severa esa xD
<kuadrosx> que pregrama puedo usar para reemplazar XYZ programa de windows para hacer una cosa muy especifica de mi profesion
<kuadrosx> ...
<kuadrosx> programa*
<WaSeidel> eso es lo que mas preguntan kuadrosx 
<WaSeidel> o de como configurar cierto hardware especifico que solo ellos tienen y uno en su vida ha oido hablar
<kuadrosx> se
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, kuadrosx si esas son de mas frecuentes
<WaSeidel> lo bueno seria como hacer una base de datos asi como de las FAQ
<kuadrosx> WaSeidel: por eso existe shapado :)
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, podría ser... 
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, tenes razón :D
<WaSeidel> tengo que entrar en shapado a ver es que me da una locha... :)
<kuadrosx> :)
<kuadrosx> WaSeidel: podes entrar con tu cuenta de launchpad :)
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, dale de una!!! alexbh vos también entren a shapado
<WaSeidel> siiii? eso me interesa no estar creando cuentas por todos lados por que ando medio enbolatado con la mano de cuentas que ya tengo
<kuadrosx> si
<WaSeidel> como sera que hasta identi.ca me borro la que tenia alla por dejar de entrar
<kuadrosx> WaSeidel: debio ser otra cosa
<kuadrosx> no creo que borren las cuentas asi :P
<WaSeidel> pero veo que en shapado responden bastantes colombianitos
<kuadrosx> se :)
<kuadrosx> WaSeidel: ask.debian.net :)
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajajaja
<WaSeidel> ahora resumiendo, los temas del dia son 1. lista de correos 2. IRC 3. Shapado, algo mas?
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, kuadrosx alexbh josegutierrez por mi parte no es mas para esta primera reunión :D
<SergioMeneses> algún aporte vuestro o alguna inquietud?
<alexbh> yo....
<WaSeidel> dale alexbh 
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, dale
<kuadrosx> :S que manera de llover
<josegutierrez> yo creo que hay que colocar todo lo que sabemos para que los demas conozcan y se motiven por usar sistemas libres.
<alexbh> he querido estar en alguans reuniones.. pero no vivo en Colombia y se me dificulta por el horario.. la de hoy esta bien.. pero las de las 10 PM ... son a mis 4 am
<kuadrosx> josegutierrez: si vas a estar por irc, sera frecuente que las personas te amenacen con volver a windows ... ignora esos comentarios :)
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, hablas de las reuniones del concilio?
<WaSeidel> jeje a madrugar :)
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, tiene razón josegutierrez jaja si vieras con lo q salen algunos xD
<alexbh> umm no.... en genral de ubuntu co
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, donde vives?
<alexbh> se que hoy es festivo y pos eso pueden a esta hora (me imagino)
<alexbh> alemania
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, :O
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: las reuniones de los jueves :P
<WaSeidel> alexbh: mi heroe yo quiero vivir allá
<kuadrosx> bueno, solo se ah hecho una
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, si eso veo
<kuadrosx> :-O alemania :)
<WaSeidel> kuadrosx: mi apellido es de alla
<kuadrosx> la tierra de kde :D
<alexbh> si... eso veo jaja
<WaSeidel> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, si el horario es dificil.... pero es el mejor para los q trabajamos en Colombia :S
<WaSeidel> y pa los que estudiamos en la noche tambien
<alexbh> ahh ok... bueno... mayoría gana
<alexbh> de todos modos.. queda un log cierto?
<WaSeidel> alexbh: si
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, si
<SergioMeneses> claro :D
<SergioMeneses> pero podemos estar en contacto por el irc
<SergioMeneses> así te la pasas enterado de todo :D
<WaSeidel> ahh y como no puede faltar la pauta, el viernes es el II encuentro de Software Libre de la Universidad Cooperativa de Colombia en Cali estan invitados (los de cali)
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> la cuña xD
<alexbh> umm excelente... yo le cuento a los que conozco allá
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, WaSeidel kuadrosx josegutierrez algo mas para aportar?
<kuadrosx> :P
<SergioMeneses> o finalizamos para el log
<alexbh> eso es todo por mi parte...
<WaSeidel> SergioMeneses: yo creo que seria hacer el resumen
<kuadrosx> nada, los invito a que se pasen por ubuntu.shapado
<kuadrosx> y revisen que preguntas pueden contestar...
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, alexbh kuadrosx josegutierrez el motivo de la primera reunión era dar a conocer el proyecto de soporte y vincular miembros nuevos....
<josegutierrez> a sentirse orgullosos de estar aqui en la familia de ubuntu colombia
<SergioMeneses> creo q fue bastante productiva esta charla :d
<SergioMeneses> y me gusto mucho la iniciativa de uds
<kuadrosx> WaSeidel: va estar difícil asistir :/
<SergioMeneses> esten pendientes de la lista y nos volvemos a reunir pornto
<SergioMeneses> pronto
<SergioMeneses> :D
<WaSeidel> igualmente lo espero
<alexbh> bueno.... gracias a todos... hasta la próxima
<SergioMeneses> ahora WaSeidel alexbh josegutierrez kuadrosx podemos hablar OT q no hay lio :D
<josegutierrez> Gracias SergioMeneses por permitirnos solucionar varias dudas referente a este equipo de trabajo
<WaSeidel> jejeje
<alexbh> bueno... ahora si ....
<alexbh> tengo varios amig@s... que no son ingenieros ni nada técnico... 
<WaSeidel> kuadrosx: ahi va a ir maria del pilar saenz tu amiga y no vas a ir?
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, ?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, eres amigo de Pilar???
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<alexbh> la cosa es que me gustaría que de alguna forma hubiera algun grupo para no-tech o algo asi
<WaSeidel> un ubuntu-co-offtopic ;)
<alexbh> jajaa
<luis_lopez> hola a todos... llegando tarde, pero bueno... al menos estoy presente...
<WaSeidel> buenas tardes luis_lopez 
<luis_lopez> lastima no haberme desocupado antes... les tengo una pregunta
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: pues, hablo con ella por el chat y la salude en el campusparty :P
<josegutierrez> buenas tardes luis:lopez
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, saludos
<luis_lopez> el equipo de soporte piensa hacer algo alrededor de packaging?
<SergioMeneses> como ha estado
<luis_lopez> hola, saludos a todos
<luis_lopez> disculpen lo acelerado
<kuadrosx> empaquetar software?
<luis_lopez> pero acabo de salir de una reunion :S
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, eso lo he pensado... pero ando averiguando acerca de eso
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, pero en el canal de #ubuntu se discuten todos los temas... hasta de politica hablamos a veces :D
<luis_lopez> kuadrosx:  si, hay varios problemas comunes que se podrian resolver con paquetes alojados en un ppa
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, sinceramente no he tenido tiempo para dedicarle mas tiempo... pero hay vamos :D
<luis_lopez> por ejemplo, todo el tema de configuracion de acceso a proveedores dsl en colombia :S
<WaSeidel> y el proceso de packaging como seria???
<luis_lopez> WaSeidel: les comparto un poco lo que la gente de guadalinex-edu ha hecho... he estado cerca de su proceso de soporte
<WaSeidel> perdon añado un link en ingles donde se describe el proceso https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<luis_lopez> https://launchpad.net/guadalinexedu
<alexbh> sergio: me refiaro a algo mas "humano"... a algun LUG al que la gente que no usa IRC pueda ir y preguntar
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, aaa jejeje
<WaSeidel> alexbh: http://www.ubuntu-co.com/chat
<luis_lopez> alexbh:  hay una iniciativa que se llama "Ubuntu Hour" -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<alexbh> good.. le pego una  mirada
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, excelente link
<WaSeidel> luis_lopez: me gusta, me gusta
<WaSeidel> el link
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, y como terminaste en Alemania... creo q kuadrosx y WaSeidel nos preguntamos lo mismo
<WaSeidel> seee alexbh pa ver si me pego la rodadita por alla
<kuadrosx> vee que sera de la vida de krieg
<kuadrosx> :P
<alexbh> jaja.... yo acabo de terminar la maestría
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, a ver si me convences de no irme de vacas a donde luis_lopez xD
<kuadrosx> alexbh: maestria en ?
<kuadrosx> :O
<WaSeidel> :O
<kuadrosx> aaaa maestria :P
<WaSeidel> sere yo maestro?
<alexbh> uff.... es telecommunicaciones y programacion
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, ufffff
<SergioMeneses> y q tal... como hiciste para irte?
<WaSeidel> que chevere yo quiero aprender de computadoras...
<alexbh> pues nada... apliqué a la uni
<kuadrosx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQRaR850iqU :P recorde :P
<alexbh> y le pedí plata a mi tío lius carlos sarmiento
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, q bueno... y todo en ingles??? o aprendiste Aleman ?
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, ? quien es ese?
<WaSeidel> kuadrosx: mi pc es tan lento que dentro de poquito arranca en reversa (no puedo ver videos flash)
<alexbh> joder... Luis Carlos Sarmiento
<alexbh> es el dueño de todos los bancos de colombia
<kuadrosx> Wolowitz: Hey, I have a Master's Degree.
<kuadrosx> Dr. Gablehouser: Who doesn't? 
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, aaa no no sabia...
<WaSeidel> kuadrosx: jaja
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jaja si buen episodio :d
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, estas en el team de soporte?
<alexbh> es si el 2 mas rico de colombia.... creo que el primero es Julio Mario Santodomingo
<WaSeidel> yo soy el 3ro
<alexbh> jaja
<alexbh> bueno..si... ocn colfuturo
<alexbh> y DAAD
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, lol
<SergioMeneses> ajajaja
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, pero super buena la experiencia :D
<SergioMeneses> ya sabes Aleman?
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, ↑↑↑
<alexbh> ahh.. si.... al comienzo me tocaba todo en ingles.. porque no sabia aleman.. pero ya aprendí
<WaSeidel> ich bin lernen deustch alexbh 
<alexbh> haha
<WaSeidel> o algo asi se debe decir
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, nooo yo apenas puedo con el ingles escrito y con algunas cosas del dialogo jajaja para sumarle Aleman :S
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> pero si me gustaría algún día aprender :D
<SergioMeneses> me gusta mucho el francés también :D
<alexbh> jaja... eso es solo proponerselo
<WaSeidel> me enredo hablando español voy a hablar otro idioma.... :)
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, seee :D
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, jajajaja
<kuadrosx> WaSeidel: ++
<josegutierrez> si despues de que se quiera aprendar algo de lo que le guste todo es posible de aprender
<WaSeidel> pero mas facil es aprender cuando toca si o si
<WaSeidel> te imaginas uno por alla decirle a una alemana toda linda "ve y vos de donde sos?"
<josegutierrez> pero WaSeidel el conocimiento no tiene que ser una obligacion debe ser un compromiso
<kuadrosx> WaSeidel: te falto el "oiste vé" :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajaja
<WaSeidel> ahhh si kuadrosx falto esa
<kuadrosx> vos jos de los snaider de ...?
<alexbh> frances tambien se habla mucho... solo que a mi no me gusta
<WaSeidel> o si no "ehhh avemaria ome que mona tan linda"
<alexbh> no... yo creo que cuando se quiere
<alexbh> jaja
<alexbh> jaja... bueno moachos... los dejo vé
<WaSeidel> listo alexbh un gustazo...
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, lol
<kuadrosx> alexbh: nos estamos hablando
<SergioMeneses> alexbh, oks
<alexbh> lo mismo.. nos veremos...
<SergioMeneses> nos hablamos
<SergioMeneses> éxitos
<SergioMeneses> y juicio con las monas de WaSeidel 
<SergioMeneses> jajaa
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: bueno, como es el cuento del packaging?
<WaSeidel> Ja alexbh 
<josegutierrez> alexbh, hasta pronto
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, ping
<kuadrosx> toca irlo mirando, porque depronto consume mucho tiempo...
<WaSeidel> como se dira en aleman "mucho juicio compadre"?
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, como es lo de packaging?
<SergioMeneses> q kuadrosx y yo andamos super interesados :D
<josegutierrez> por casualidad SergioMeneses es familiar de una muchacha de aqui de Cali que se llama Esther Zulay Meneses 
<josegutierrez> ??
<kuadrosx> no creo que se diga juicio :P ... en colombia es en unico pais donde decimos jucio para referirnos a disciplina :P
<SergioMeneses> josegutierrez, no ni idea
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<SergioMeneses> dijo q era algo mio?
<WaSeidel> jaja
<josegutierrez> no pero ella si comenta que tiene familiares regados por todo colombia
<kuadrosx> vee josegutierrez tambien es de cali vé
<SergioMeneses> josegutierrez, no pues de mi familia no es
 * SergioMeneses presiente q los caleños se apoderaran de ubuntu-co 
<josegutierrez> si kuadrosx como la ves..
<kuadrosx> yo vivo en cali, pero no soy caleño :P
<kuadrosx> igual WaSeidel
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses:  la idea es tener algunos paquetes que resuelven problemas comunes (mediante opciones de configuracion) alojados en un ppa
<WaSeidel> josegutierrez: mira ve te invito http://waseidel.co.cc/?p=259
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: me suena, me suena
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, mmm... algo similar a lo q hace andphe?
<SergioMeneses> con el paquete de php
<kuadrosx> toca hacer una lista de lo que se necesita
<SergioMeneses> algo asi le escuche
<kuadrosx> si, un ppa
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses:  esa practica es comun en distros como guadalinex-edu, que esta construida sobre ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, si me suena la idea :D
<luis_lopez> por ejemplo: hay ciertas impresoras que necesitan una config muy especifica en cups para funcionar
 * SergioMeneses tiene varios vídeos de guadalinez
 * SergioMeneses tiene varios vídeos de guadalinex
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: comunes y locales?
<luis_lopez> kuadrosx:  si
<luis_lopez> solo disponibles en espanha
<josegutierrez> waSeidel ya habia visto la invitacion en la lista pero segun la programacion el registro sera de 8am a 10am y yo creo que a esas hora no puedo ir
<josegutierrez> por cuestion laboral
<luis_lopez> la junta de andalucia contrata directamente con el fabricante
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, canonical¿?
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: no
<SergioMeneses> o el q mantiene el ppa?
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses:  ellos mismos
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, aaaa oks
<josegutierrez> WaSeidel si uno no registra a esas horas puede asisttitr en horas de a tarde??
<luis_lopez> hay una empresa que se llama Isotrol que administra la instalacion de guadalinex-edu en las escuelas de andalucia
<WaSeidel> josegutierrez: si, lo de el registro es como para llevar un control de asistencia con decanadura pa que nos sigan patrocinando, pero si no no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> ufff luis_lopez kuadrosx cuanto nos falta para llegar a un modelo como el de andalucia :s
<josegutierrez> entonces WaSeidel cuenten con mi presencia en horas de la tarde...
<WaSeidel> ok pendiente por alla josegutierrez 
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, kuadrosx ... u-co needs you https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-soporte-team join, learn, teach :D
<WaSeidel> :)
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses:  kuadrosx ni siquiera tiene cuenta en launchpad
<cesaralvarez> hola
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, huy... kuadrosx no te has legalizado?
<SergioMeneses> nooo mira home cuanto tiempo con eso
<SergioMeneses> :s
<SergioMeneses> cesaralvarez, hi
<WaSeidel> kuadrosx: es ilegal todavia???
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jejeje un fin de semana te ayudamos con eso... q te falta home?
<luis_lopez> kuadrosx es un renegado
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, jajaja
<cesaralvarez> ya se acabo la reunion
<SergioMeneses> cesaralvarez, sip... andamos en tiempo de OT
<SergioMeneses> cesaralvarez, venias a las reunión?
<cesaralvarez> jej si apenas me desocupo..y quise hechar una pasadita para ver en que iban
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, -> kuadrosx como lorenzo lamas
<WaSeidel> lo achantaron a kuadrosx 
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: no tengo nada de tiempo para hacer esas cosas :/
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: eeeh
<kuadrosx> no, me falta firmar el coc
<kuadrosx> lo del home, supongo que es fácil de hacer
<josegutierrez> Bueno Ubunteros los dejo, voy a hacer tinto para matar este frio tan imprecionante, que pasen feliz resto de tarde
<SergioMeneses> josegutierrez, oks
<SergioMeneses> éxitos
<josegutierrez> ahhh. y WaSeidel tratare de estar en el encuentro de software libre en la ucc en horas de la tarde
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ud día de estos te ayudamos con los del Coc
<SergioMeneses> eso no es muy complejo
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: si, lo miramos el sabado
<kuadrosx> si no se me olvida
<WaSeidel> yo tengo problemas con mi cuenta en wiki.ubuntu.com
<WaSeidel> listo josegutierrez
<WaSeidel> ahh se fue
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, oks
<SergioMeneses> WaSeidel, luis_lopez kuadrosx nos hablamos luego...
<SergioMeneses> voy a ver si hago algo de deporte
<kuadrosx> o/
<WaSeidel> :)
<kuadrosx> aaa
<kuadrosx> yo si tengo cuenta en lauchpad :P
<WaSeidel> si, ya la vi es kuadrosxx
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-11-17
<sabas2587> buenos disas
<sabas2587> alguien me puede ayudar con un te ma pendiente que tengo
<alexxcom> buen dia
<sabas2587> buen dia alexxcom
<sabas2587> buenas tarde necesito un favor
<sabas2587> tengo un disco en un servidor de 320 gb cuando le doy el comando fdisk -l me dice eso ese disco tiene mi home 
<sabas2587> pero cuando le doy df -h me dice q el tamaño es de 65 y q esta ocupado casi todo y la verdad tengo muchos problemas me toka estar borrando archivos o pasandolos a otro lado
<sabas2587> alguien me podria ayudar para saber si el disco esta molestando y como cambiarlo pero poner de nuevo el home hay
<kuadrosx> sabas2587: habla en #ubuntu-co
<kuadrosx> sabas2587: revisa el "basurero"
<sabas2587> hola
<sabas2587> olle reviso q
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-11-18
<kmilo> buenas noches
<PalinT> hola
<PalinT> quien me ayuda con el teamviewer
<PalinT> ?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-11-19
<juani35> #ubuntu-es
<jortiz> Buenas noches
<jortiz> a la espera que comience la reunion
<SergioMeneses> jortiz, oks
<hollman> andresmujica, le acabo de enviar un email ;)
<andresmujica> let me check
<SergioMeneses> hollman, andresmujica Forigua \o
<Forigua> Hola gente no puedo estar estoy muy busy
<Forigua> o hay estaré pero a ratos
<jortiz> mmm
<andresmujica> hoa a todos
<andresmujica> quien va a ser el moderador hoy?
<Forigua> andresmujica: ud es el contacto
<SergioMeneses> C3s4r, Forigua Francis hollman jag2kn jortiz kuadrosx \o
<SergioMeneses> como van?
<C3s4r> SergioMeneses, fino
<Francis> Hola SergioMeneses bien y tu?
<SergioMeneses> C3s4r, Francis bien bien muchachos :D
<Francis> en cuanto comenzamos?
<SergioMeneses> Francis, en un momento :D
<SergioMeneses> C3s4r, Forigua Francis hollman jag2kn jortiz kuadrosx andresmujica vamos a empezar la reunión :D
<jag2kn> definamos agenda
<jortiz> oka
<SergioMeneses> primero hacerles extensivo un saludo....
<SergioMeneses> la agenda tentativa esta definida en la wiki 
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Reuniones/GeneralNacional/11-18-2010
<SergioMeneses> pero como siempre podemos discutir mas temas referentes al team 
<andresmujica> nice
<SergioMeneses> bueno primero vamos a discutir acerca de los proyectos del team....
<SergioMeneses> como algunos pudieron leer el fin de semana pasado se reunió el team de soporte
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Soporte
<SergioMeneses> se tubo una charla muy amena y se masifico las tareas del proyecto
<jag2kn> tuvo **
<SergioMeneses> aunque no se definió líder para este proyecto... si se definió una próxima reunión donde se abordará este tema
<SergioMeneses> jag2kn, sip... el tubo tubo la culpa
 * SergioMeneses v y b estan juntas :S
<andresmujica> una pregunta para el team de soporte.. es posible hacer alguna sesion presencial para dar soporte a usuarios en problemas? algo así como en los installfest pero k sea para soporte/chicharrones?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, se habló mucho de la participación activa por irc... pero se puede poner un stand de soporte en un flisol por ejemplo....
<SergioMeneses> pero eso si por supuesto en ciudades como Bogota q son mas grandes
<SergioMeneses> o Barranquilla
<andresmujica> chevere, es algo k me parece podria ser util
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si claro :D
<SergioMeneses> a mi personalmente me parece q todos los miembros del team deben pertenecer al proyecto de soporte...
<SergioMeneses> ya que todos respondemos la lista de correos al menos
<SergioMeneses> no se ud q piensen?
<SergioMeneses> ...eso es algo que pienso proponerle al concilio :D
<SergioMeneses> bueno por mi parte el proyecto de soporte ya va andando
<SergioMeneses> y pinta muy prometedor!!!
<jortiz> SergioMeneses, no creo que sea buena idea que todos los usuarios pertenezcan al team de soporte
<SergioMeneses> jortiz, no todos los usuarios... los miembros oficiales del team si
<jortiz> SergioMeneses, tampoco
<SergioMeneses> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co/+members
<SergioMeneses> jortiz, porque?
<jortiz> Yo considero que las respuestas que de el team de soporte deben ser respuestas muy directas y que ayuden a solucionar efectivamente el problema en cuestion
<jortiz> Muchas veces he visto como en el afan de intentar ayudar, comienzan a hacer dar vueltas a quien solicita ayuda
<SergioMeneses> jortiz, si claro... pero el soporte se da de la mejor manera... y ya se establecieron ciertos criterios para dar soporte en la reunión de los muchachos de soporte
<andresmujica> buen punto, algo así como el nivel 2 en un helpdesk
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jortiz pero es q no todos tenemos el mismo conocimiento... 
<SergioMeneses> yo por lo menos no tengo ni idea de graficos...
<jortiz> Para mi concepto muy personal, el primer nivel de soporte, deberia ser la documentacion (wiki)
<SergioMeneses> en cambio si manejo conceptos de redes y programacion
<jortiz> Una de las bases del proyecto de soporte, deberia ser una Base de Conocimiento
<andresmujica> eso es lo bueno del conocimiento se aprende y se comparte ;) el wiki es ideal para eso
<jortiz> Donde se tengan unas directrices sobre lo que se publica
<jortiz> y luego de ahi, si crear un team de soporte de segundo y tercer nivel
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jortiz será comentarles a los muchachos de soporte que realicen una especie de división de niveles según les entiendo?
<Francis> Creo que la clave esta en los niveles de servicio como lo mencionan jortiz y andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> jortiz, andresmujica Francis si claro... pero les recuerdo no q no podemos dar soporte 24/7 por cada area
<SergioMeneses> hay si nos mataríamos nosotros mismos
<jortiz> Yo pensaria que cada team de soporte deberia de estar formado por personas que tengan conocimiento del tema en cuestion
<SergioMeneses> jortiz, imposible.... un team por cada tema... 
<SergioMeneses> no alcanza la gente
<jortiz> Si se puede
<jortiz> lo que se intenta es que las respuestas sean lo mas tecnicas y elaboradas posible
<SergioMeneses> jortiz, eso se hace...
<jortiz> Ademas, si se tiene una buena base de conocimiento, el nivel de preguntas sin respuesta que tendria que solucionar el 2do y 3er nivel seria muy escaso
<SergioMeneses> pero recuerda q muchos de nosotros estudiamos o trabajamos... y usualmente ayudamos desde nuestros lugares de trabajo... 
<SergioMeneses> jortiz, para eso esta shapado :D
<andresmujica> tengo una duda, base de conocimiento existe y grande... en el wiki hay mucha info y el plan que esbozarn en la reunion de acuerdo al link k puso sergiomeneses cubre ese punto de jortiz
<jortiz> andresmujica
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, eso
<jortiz> andresmujica, exacto
<andresmujica> lo importamte es no repetir trabajo 
<kuadrosx> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/questions/unanswered <-- no es necesario un wiki para eso :)
<andresmujica> apalancarnos en lo que ya existe 
<jortiz> En lo que si puede colaborar toda la comunidad, es en aumentar la base de conocimiento
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, jortiz uds saben q el recurso humano del team es limitado y demasiado valioso!!!
<SergioMeneses> recordando q trabajamos sin salario!!!
 * SergioMeneses no se queja
<jortiz> en el wiki, pueden participar todos los miembros del team sin importar en que sean buenos, porque toda informacion ahi es valiosa
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: el conocimiento es el mejor pago :)
<kuadrosx> organizar un wiki es cosa seria
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, eso... pero para el q esta llegando a solucionar su pregunta....
<andresmujica> sip shapado es buen ejemplo de consolidacion de conocimiento y de prioritizacion del mismo de manera dinamica
<kuadrosx> trabajo de horas y horas...
<SergioMeneses> bueno llevamos casi 20minutos con el team de soporte....
<SergioMeneses> lo que queria comentarles es que los muchachos ya estan trabajando... conmigo a la cabeza pero pronto al mando de su líder como esta establecido en las wikis
<andresmujica> tengamos en cuenta k el wiki ya existe no lo perdamos de vista para eso y los nuevos recursos de shapado y doc.ubuntu-es.org
<SergioMeneses> me gustaría saber que proyectos se deben priorizar en opinión de ustedes? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, sip... claro, es mas despues de los ecaes me dedico a ello :D
<andresmujica> exitos en los ecaes :)
<SergioMeneses> el proyecto se sitio web... esta a cargo de Julian Alarcon... y el me estuvo comentando que ya tenia mucho adelantado
<kuadrosx> el ECAES ...
<kuadrosx> :-X mejor no digo nada
<luis_lopez> en mi opinion, ubuntu-co deberia concentrarse en desarrollo...
<andresmujica> la prioridad de los proyectos creo k la da la necesidad de los mismos.. 
<luis_lopez> no hay visibilidad sin desarrolladores
<kuadrosx> no hay desarrolladores :)
<andresmujica> luis_lopez ese punto es critico
<SergioMeneses> pero si me gustaría saber si el modelo que esta manejando soporte con sus reuniones y eso es el camino a seguir con los demas?
<andresmujica> latinoamerica y colombia son netos consumidores 
<luis_lopez> brasil <> latinoamerica?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, andresmujica kuadrosx luis_lopez enpaquetamiento
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/Desarrollo
<andresmujica> sergiomeneses creo k si
<SergioMeneses> se tiene como proyecto en espera
<andresmujica> brasil es cuento aparte :)
<SergioMeneses> es mas Andphe es el "lider" para ese proyecto
<luis_lopez> y argentina?
<Andphe> o_O
<andresmujica> en todos los países hay asos puntuales pero apenas el inicio de la curva,
<SergioMeneses> se tiene el de software colombiano
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/SoftwareColombianoEnUbuntu
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ↑↑
<andresmujica> tenemos k escalarla para llegar a la punta
<Andphe> :S
<luis_lopez> retomando el tema de soporte, es claro que el grueso del esfuerzo esta alrededor de la documentacion
 * Andphe debio borrarlo antes de que lo notaran :D
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, q tipo de documentación?
<SergioMeneses> a mi me gusta el proyecto de ubuntu-ni "las pildoras ubunteras"
<luis_lopez> basicamente, completar lo que esta en doc.ubuntu-es.org
<SergioMeneses> no se si lo conocen
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, eso ya esta en proceso...
<andresmujica> andphe por ahí hay un paciente para ese proyecto
<Andphe> que bueno
<SergioMeneses> mi compañero Pablo Rubianes y yo andamos contactandolos :D
<Andphe> yo hablé hace tiempo con el man de emaku
<kuadrosx> pipelx?
<Andphe> pastuxo
<kuadrosx> aa ok
<kuadrosx> la guardia :)
<luis_lopez> y bueno, deberia haber un objetivo de tener al menos un MOTU en el mediano plazo
<Andphe> a él le interesa el asunto tb
<SergioMeneses> el problema es q se piensa q el "-es" es de España!!! y es de Español
<jortiz> Ya vengo
<jortiz> voy a comer
<SergioMeneses> los Españoles estan en -es-es
<kuadrosx> jeje
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, un MOTU o.0
<kuadrosx> en españa tiene muchos idiomas :)
<SergioMeneses> algo ambicioso no?¿
<luis_lopez> porque?
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: no quieres ser MOTU?
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, en cuanto tiempo?
<luis_lopez> un anho maximo
<Andphe> luis_lopez, a MOTU !!
<andresmujica> 100% de acuerdo
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, pues podríamos experimentar
<andresmujica> debemos duplicar ubuntu members
<andresmujica> tener 1 motu
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, prefiero calidad a cantidad
<SergioMeneses> u-members q colaboren!!! q se pongan la camisa
<SergioMeneses> no tener cifras y morirnos 
<SergioMeneses> eso le paso a España
<SergioMeneses> por eso andan muertos
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-es-es esta muerto
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, kuadrosx andresmujica Andphe aunq lo del MOTU lo apoyo!!! 
<kuadrosx> ya que estamos fijando metas: que tal trabajar para dejar de ser solo consumidores de tecnologia :)
<kuadrosx> brb
<andresmujica> kuadrosx: exacto
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, kuadrosx andresmujica Andphe se puede pasar una propuesta al concilio para lo del MOTU
<SergioMeneses> creo q no se negerán
 * SergioMeneses dios q paso!!!
<SergioMeneses> negarán 
<andresmujica> y el objetivo k plantea luis_lopez es el propio
<andresmujica> sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, \m/
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, MOTU me?
<andresmujica> la comunidad esta por encima del concilio, 
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<andresmujica> las cosas que se plantean aquí e concilio busca como ejecutarlas hacerlas realidad
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si claro... y nunca he dicho lo contrario ( de la comunidad ) 
<andresmujica> no aprobarlas..
<andresmujica> :) yo se 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, oks... a lo mejor no fue el termino adecuado
<andresmujica> es para evitar confusiones
 * SergioMeneses es un hombre de comunidad
<SergioMeneses> ooks
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, Andphe andresmujica luis_lopez como manejar lo de paquetería?
<luis_lopez> hay un ppa asignado a ubuntu-co en launchpad
<andresmujica> eso eso.. k hacer? alguien ha leído o trabajado en el tema?
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, si q sepa si lo hay
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses:  correcto, los paquetes creados por el equipo de paqueteria se subirian alli...
<nilsonp> buenas noches a todos....
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, andresmujica pero q se busca crear??? cualquier cosa?
<nilsonp> en cuanto al tema de paqueteria, cual seria el objetivo?
<SergioMeneses> nilsonp, \o
<SergioMeneses> nilsonp, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/SoftwareColombianoEnUbuntu
<SergioMeneses> es mantener software hecho en Colombia y aprovado por ubuntu
<luis_lopez> la reunion anterior, se hablo algo de tener ya bien sea software o settings para aplicaciones segun el entorno colombiano
<luis_lopez> por ejemplo el tema de los modems huawei
<luis_lopez> o como se llamen :S
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, jeje si esos mismos
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, kuadrosx uds son los desarrolladores aquí... opiniones?
<SergioMeneses> consejos
<SergioMeneses> dudas
<SergioMeneses> quejas
<SergioMeneses> reclamos
<SergioMeneses> ????
<luis_lopez> la direccion del ppa de u-co es: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co/+archive/ppa
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, andresmujica los developers andan programando me imagino :S
<nilsonp> hay algun software hecho en colombia, que se pueda postular para que ubuntu lo apruebe?
<andresmujica> sergiomeneses: no realmente
<andresmujica> es cuestion de parches y emapquetar
<luis_lopez> nilsonp: shapado...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, luis_lopez el tema del empaquetamiento es muy bueno.... pero.... como decirlo... solo conozco shapado
<andresmujica> nilsonp: justamente hace unos días una persona mando esa inquietud .. un software contable
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, si eso lo vi 
<SergioMeneses> conclusión... andresmujica luis_lopez pasamos ese proyecto de postulado a activo?
<andresmujica> hay cientos de paketes sin mantainer...
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, sería cuestión de adoptar
<SergioMeneses> o algo así?
<andresmujica> necesitariamos gente k haga el curso,
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, por eso les digo... cambiemosle el estado y empezamos a activarlo
<SergioMeneses> así al principio sean pocos los miembros del proyecto
<SergioMeneses> pero q sirvan de base :D
 * Andphe leyendo logs
<Andphe> uno puede tener varios ppa
<SergioMeneses> y q sean dirigidos por Andphe y kuadrosx 
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ppa personales
<Andphe> nilsonp, yo estuve pensando en eso hace tiempo
<Andphe> lo de proponer que incluyan el software colombiano en ubuntu
<Andphe> pero al final pensé que no era buena idea
<Andphe> porque no creo que nos podamos adaptar al ciclo de desarrollo de ubuntu
<luis_lopez> hay que aprovechar que hay varios hispano parlantes que son MOTU..
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, cuantos?
<Andphe> yo pensaba mas en un Addon CD
<Andphe> un CD de software colombia
<Andphe> ..no
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, pero cuanto software Colombiano hay como para empaquetar?
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses:  esta nicolas varcarcel de Peru
<luis_lopez> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co/+archive/ppa
<luis_lopez> sorru
<Andphe> SergioMeneses, no mucho
<nilsonp> Andphe: y para los demas, antes de empaquetar, debemos tener como tal el software.... o no?
<SergioMeneses> muchachos se nos esta pasando el tiempo y no hemos avanzado mucho jejeje 
<Andphe> antes de empaquetar hay que hacer todo un proceso
<andresmujica> en latam no pasan de 5 a nivel mundial unos 10.  en debian si hay muchisimos mas por ahí unos 50 calculo yo
<Andphe> revisar la licencia del software y de las dependencias del software
<Andphe> hablar con el desarrollador para que expliquen como versionan el software
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, solo 10 MOTU a nivel mundial!!!!
<Andphe> decidir que paquetes crear
<Andphe> etc etc
<nilsonp> si shapdo es un software que se puede empaquetar, donde esta? quien lo administra o quien lo va a proveer para que la comunidad le demos continuidad?
<luis_lopez> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU#So you want to be a MOTU?
<Andphe> yo creo que lo del MOTU aunque puede ser una meta es mas bien una ganancia adicional
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, son basicamente programadores
<Andphe> hay muchisimo por aprender
<Andphe> y solo se aprende empaquetando
<nilsonp> al igual que el software contable que mencionan, ya existe una version del mismo, que sea funcional como para versionarla en, nose la version 1.0?
<andresmujica> si señor
<andresmujica> iba para andphe
<andresmujica> lo de nilsonp no lo se
<andresmujica> una cosa importante a tener en cuenta
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, andresmujica luis_lopez q tan dificil es q un Colombiano no se como hollman sea MOTU?
<SergioMeneses> q debemos hacer?
<SergioMeneses> al menos q valla a la escuela MOTU
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: en el wiki indican que hacer
<Andphe> jaja no hay escuela MOTU
<Andphe> lo mas cercano a una escuela MOTU es launchpad
<Andphe> :D
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, seee So you want to be a MOTU?
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<kuadrosx> nilsonp: yo soy desarrollador de shapado el codigo esta en http://shapado.com/pages/code pero no veo factible empaquetarlo
<luis_lopez> la lista de MOTUs -> https://launchpad.net/~motu/+members#active
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School
<luis_lopez> Andphe:  pues te cuento que si hay una escuela
<Andphe> jajjaja
<Andphe> no sabia
<Andphe> :-x
<Andphe>  /part
<nilsonp> creo que antes de dar el paso de empaquetar.... debemos dar el paso de  desarrollar software por la comunidad, si shapdo y el software contable  estan listos para ser proyectos de desarrllo ... empecemos por ahi...
<andresmujica> para k el sw ingrese a ubuntu el mejor camino es k entre a debian, de ahí lo recoge ubuntu y luego vuelve a debian. es ubln ciclo (aun no funciona perfecto pero es la idea)
<luis_lopez> Andphe:  de castigo, te vamos a mandar a la escuela
<Andphe> nilsonp, hmmmm
<Andphe> nilsonp, yo creo que eso está fuera de alcance
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, jajaja
<Andphe> podriamos intentar promover el desarrollo en linux
<luis_lopez> estoy de acuerdo con nilsonp
<andresmujica> luis_lopez gracias por el link
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, si esa idea es buena...
<SergioMeneses> peor la mayoría del desarrollo se hace web :S
<Andphe> luis_lopez, :S
<luis_lopez> bueno, y que ha pasado con el fork de ktoon?
<kuadrosx> con ktoon mismo
<SergioMeneses> no se...
<SergioMeneses> :S
<kuadrosx> http://gitorious.org/ktoon
<nilsonp> yo entiendo que para empaquetar debemos tener listo el software que se va a empaquetar.... el codigo compilado, o los script, o los php, o el .jar, o lo que sea....
<andresmujica> senores solo veo 3 nombres hispanos en la lista... de 153 el 0.5%.
<Andphe> katoon sacó una versión hace poco
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, :S
<luis_lopez> y esta empaquetado ya :O
<andresmujica> ese es el papel o incidencia que tenemos en el software que usamos ... consumers
<luis_lopez> apt-cache search ktoon
<kuadrosx> supongo, xtingray sabe de esas cosas
<kuadrosx> aaa si, ktoon esta en los repos de ubuntu
<Andphe> pero quien sabe que version
<kuadrosx> pero la 0.8.7
<kuadrosx> creo
<kuadrosx> :)
<Andphe> lo mismo piragua
<kuadrosx> esta hecha sobre un raster :)
<Andphe> quien sabe que paso con pigarua
<kuadrosx> 0.8.1-4.1ubuntu1
<nilsonp> para un proyecto de desarrollo por la comunidad, no solamente se requiere de desarrolladores, estan los que prueban, los que documentan, etc ud. ya saben eso.... 
 * kuadrosx fue desarrollador de ktoon y desarrolla shapado :)
<kuadrosx> \o/
<andresmujica> :) 
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ++
<luis_lopez> kuadrosx:  hay algun paquete para shapado en debian?
<kuadrosx> no
<SergioMeneses> muchachos... sigamos... nos queda lo de los próximos eventos y lo de administradores de la lista
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: shapado depende de muchas gemas muy actuales
<kuadrosx> dificil que este en debian
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ni entesting?
<kuadrosx> para mi el sistema de gemas no fuciona en debian
<kuadrosx> ...
<luis_lopez> para mi, no funcionan en niguna distro
<Andphe> hatter
<kuadrosx> no se como sera el asunto con redimine pero se me hace que debe ser muy complicado
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: en gentoo, creo
<luis_lopez> y lo mismo aplica para python 
<kuadrosx> aunque eyeflame o como se llame siempre se queja :P
<kuadrosx> no creo que se necesite empaquetar
<kuadrosx> actualmente instalar un software de estos es bastante sencillo...
<kuadrosx> para desarrollar es mejor aportar a un proyecto ya creado
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, al menos para empezar
<kuadrosx> iniciar un proyecto SL es bastante complicado, en general porque sabes que no vas a vivir de él
<kuadrosx> al menos no a mediano plazo
<kuadrosx> y no puedes dedicarle el 100% de tu tiempo
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, Andphe andresmujica luis_lopez concluyamos algo de empaquetamiento!!! para dejarlo
<kuadrosx> cuando yo inicie en este mundo del SL
<Andphe> eso ahora no se define nada
<andresmujica> activemoslo y convicar una reunion tal como se hizo con soporte
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses:  no es sino revisar la lista de "needs-packaging" en launchpad
<Andphe> es mejor que los interesados se metan al wiki
<Andphe> y documenten ahi las ideas
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses:  y que alguien haga el proceso para se motu
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ++.
<Andphe> yo ni presentaría el proyecto al concilio hasta no tener nada
<kuadrosx> estuvimos andabamos mirando como implementar midas(el modelo padre de e-maku) en Qt, invertimos mucho tiempo en eso casi 1 año de desarrollo
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, pero quien?
<kuadrosx> pero no pudimos sacar nada estable
<luis_lopez> Andphe
<SergioMeneses> ese alguien esta dificil
<kuadrosx> no habia forma de sacarle tiempo
<SergioMeneses> bueno luis_lopez si ese candidato sirve :D
<kuadrosx> pero por supuesto aprendi mucho
<Andphe> :P
<luis_lopez> votemos para decidir si mandamos a Andphe a la escuela
<luis_lopez> +1
<kuadrosx> :O tengo que escribirme un blogpost sobre esto :)
<andresmujica> +1
<kuadrosx> +1
<SergioMeneses> +1
<Andphe> :S
<luis_lopez> listo! decidido
<Andphe> montoneros
<luis_lopez> jejeje
<andresmujica> andphe: gastos pagos por la comunidad ;)
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, :D
<Andphe> jaja
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ud es el q mejor se podría desempeñar por ahora en eso :D
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: vos sabes empaquetar?
<kuadrosx> estaria bien hacer un pequeño curso
<luis_lopez> kuadrosx:  arranque el proceso, pero me quede
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ++
<luis_lopez> cree un par de paquetes alguna vez...
<kuadrosx> bueno, gente... vamos a hablar sobre piola?
<luis_lopez> pero Andphe ha empaquetado mas que yo...
<Andphe> ehhhhh no en realidad
<Andphe> pero luego lo hablamos
<Andphe> :)
<kuadrosx> me parece una idea interesante para la promocion ...
<Andphe> o en u-co
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, oks
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, 
<SergioMeneses> tenemos pensado en algún evento usar pio.la
<andresmujica> si kiere yo hago la sesion... pero me demoro unos 20 días en tener la disponibilidad
<andresmujica> unas 2 hrs máximo un sabado en la tarde por irc
<kuadrosx> andresmujica: no hay problem.. todos esperamos diciembre :)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, aguanta!!!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, super no hay problema
<andresmujica> pongale fecha serhk
<andresmujica> er
<andresmujica> fecha y le hacemos noprob
<SergioMeneses> sabado 4 de Diciembre
<SergioMeneses> en #ubuntu-co-mmeting
<andresmujica> listo hecho
<SergioMeneses> meeting
<andresmujica> classrom
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, lo quieres como aprte de classroom?
<SergioMeneses> parte
<kuadrosx> bueno, para hablar de pio.la primero hay que presentarla, piola es una plataforma para realizar desconferencias atravez de la web usando streaming(aproposito si alguien quiere hacer un software para esto seria genial)
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, oks
<kuadrosx> pio.la cuenta con una gran comunidad atravez en latinoamerica
<kuadrosx> realizando un evento alli tendriamos una buena promocion
<kuadrosx> no solo en colombia sino en toda latam
<kuadrosx> lo importante seria definir los temas a tratar y los desconferencistas
<kuadrosx> ... cabe anotar que pio.la es desarrollado por colombianos y venezolanos
<kuadrosx> ya tiene un año al aire y han hecho muy buenos eventos en diversos temas
<kuadrosx> http://pio.la/platforms/piola/members 1837
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, huy no sabia q era desarrollo en conjunto :D
<kuadrosx> si, con aracena...
<kuadrosx> cuando hay eventos sobre desarrollo y/o software, generalmente sale el tema del softwarelibre en el chat de piola
<kuadrosx> asi que hay una audiencia
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches A Todos
<kuadrosx> asi que hay les queda la propuesta :)
<Andphe> kuadrosx, pregunta
<kuadrosx> pregunte :)
<Andphe> es para tener una plataforma pio.la para u-co ? o es para hacer eventos en el pio.la publico ?
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, hi
<kuadrosx> "pio.la es para todos"
<kuadrosx> asi me dijo francisco un cofunder de piola
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, deje postulo pio.la para la proxima ubuntu global jam http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/11/17/ubuntu-global-jam-lets-make-this-rock/
<SergioMeneses> sería super :D
<kuadrosx> :D
<kuadrosx> piola en cm& http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGfsY6T5Clk
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, Colombianos conocidos aportando a pio.la?
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: como asi conocidos?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, q vos conozcas
<kuadrosx> yo los consco :P
<SergioMeneses> aaa ooks
<SergioMeneses> dgfrancisco?
<SergioMeneses> el es de ellos?
<kuadrosx> si
<SergioMeneses> super
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, sigue
<kuadrosx> no, ya termine :P
<kuadrosx> toca definir la tematica y los presentadores
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, pero como se maneja?
<SergioMeneses> ellos ponen el canal
<SergioMeneses> ?
<kuadrosx> hmm no se, :)
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jejeje será averiguar
<kuadrosx> a si, tienen un chat empotrado...
<SergioMeneses> pero a mi me interesa por classroom
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, no la idea es usar el irc
<SergioMeneses> por los logs
<SergioMeneses> eso si debe ir
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses preguntele a francisco... pero es complicado lo del irc
<Andphe> no creo
<Andphe> eso no creo que lo tengan
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, no
<Andphe> y no creo que lo resuelvan
<SergioMeneses> ud escucha el streaming y ve el irc a la vez
<Andphe> es que es video
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, kuadrosx lo q sucede es q los logs si nos sirven 
<Andphe> aja
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, no es streaming?
<Andphe> pero una cosa son logs otra que tenga que ser por irc
<kuadrosx> si, el chat a sido un problema en pio.la
<kuadrosx> pero bueno...
<kuadrosx> aja
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, no nos compliquemos con eso
<SergioMeneses> :D
<kuadrosx> ok
<SergioMeneses> para todo hay solución en esta vida :D
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, gracias por el apunte de pio.la
<SergioMeneses> ...ahora pasemos a algo q si me gustaría discutir
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, Andphe C3s4r Francis hollman jag2kn JoseGutierrez kuadrosx luis_lopez nilsonp como saben andamos en proceso de cambios en ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> y uno de esos  ha sido entregar la administracion a los propios miembros de la comunidad... haciéndolos mas participativos de los procesos que se manejan :D
<SergioMeneses> uno de estos procesos es el manejo de la lista de correos
<SergioMeneses> que es una tarea bastante grande
<SergioMeneses> ...estaba pensando en una idea como la q propuso andresmujica de hacer como una sesión para capacitar a los miembros que se interesen por dicha actividad mediante charlas irc
<SergioMeneses> ...aunque no se que paso con los pupilos de hollman jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pero ultimamente forigua y yo hemos estado ocupados y parece q se esta toteando la lista :S
<JoseGutierrez> Hollman quedo que estaba preparando sus guias, y no ha vuelto a comunicar nada
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, oks... si a lo mejor anda en eso :D ademas el trabaja también así q denle algo d tiempo :D
<Andphe> ese mailman es un PITA de administrar
<JoseGutierrez> si, todas las personas tambien trabajan
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, andresmujica Francis jag2kn JoseGutierrez kuadrosx luis_lopez nilsonp algo para agregar?
<nilsonp> cuando seria la capcitacion?
<SergioMeneses> nilsonp, la de la adm de la lista de correos?
<SergioMeneses> o la de empaquetamiento?
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: no se, no soy amante de las listas de correo ;)
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, me too...
<nilsonp> si la admin de lista
<SergioMeneses> pero alguien debe hacerlo :S y pues de momento toca
<SergioMeneses> nilsonp, cuando hollman tenga listo el material....
<SergioMeneses> :D
<hollman> JoseGutierrez, el lunes empezamos
<SergioMeneses> jajaja hollman returns
<hollman> juguete nuevo
<hollman> jajajajaja
<hollman> que pena con uds
<SergioMeneses> hollman, fresco...
<kuadrosx> androisero :P
<JoseGutierrez> Oks Hollman estare pendiente entonces
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos sino hay mas dudas o comentarios damos por terminado esta reunión... 
<hollman> kuadrosx, naj
<hollman> jajajaja
<hollman> psmove
<kuadrosx> aaa pior 
<SergioMeneses> hollman, :) por hay vi la foto jejeje
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, xD
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: hombre, hay que terminar la reunion con un resumen
<kuadrosx> :P
<nilsonp> de acuerdo, estare atento...
<nilsonp> si, por favor un breve resumen para finalizar... gracias...
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, estaba preguntando
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> bueno estamos atentos a lo del empaquetamiento
<kuadrosx> :P se fue forigua?
<SergioMeneses> y vamos a gestionar lo del MOTU
<SergioMeneses> respecto a los demas proyectos... vamos a basarnos en soporte
<SergioMeneses> esperamos que para la proxima reunión ya esten completos los proyectos
<SergioMeneses> y tengan la mayoría lideres
<SergioMeneses> ...el lunes se empieza el ciclo hollman de capacitaciones para sus pupilos... en cuanto a tareas administrativas
<SergioMeneses> ...respecto a pio.la voy a postularlo ante los muchachos de classroom_es :D a ver como la integramos en la proxima ubuntu clobal jam
<SergioMeneses> global
<SergioMeneses> que es el evento mas cercano...
<SergioMeneses> claro es el otro año en febrero jejeje pero es el mas cercano a nivel latino
<SergioMeneses> nos queda pendiente discutir respecto a eventos nacionales
<kuadrosx> se puede hacer un vento aparte...
<SergioMeneses> como la ubucon 2011...
<Andphe> kuadrosx, ++
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, si puede ser para una releasse party
<Andphe> de hecho sirve mas la experiencia pre-GBJ
<SergioMeneses> o alguna actividad del team :D
<SergioMeneses> eso lo podemos cuadrar :D
<SergioMeneses> pero super usarlo con classroom :D
<Andphe> eso no va a pasar, 
<SergioMeneses> ...muchachos ese fue el breve resumen
<Andphe> no creo que sea posible
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, pòrq no'
<SergioMeneses> porq no?
<Andphe> porque pio.la no tiene soporte para irc
<Andphe> despues del evento se puede documentar una wiki
<Andphe> con los logs
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, pero se puede tener el cliente irc y pio.la corriendo no?
<Andphe> y los videos
<Andphe> eso es incomodo
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, pero es q lo unico q necesitas es el sonido
<SergioMeneses> pues a groso modo :S
<Andphe> bueno, pero pio.la es una plataforma de video desconferencias
<Andphe> :P
<Andphe> *video*
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, no crea ya hemos probado incursionando con slides en classroom para superar al lernid y nos ha ido bien
<hollman> SergioMeneses, asi es
<hollman> pait it forward
<SergioMeneses> si yo se Andphe ...sino q no le de tanto inconveniente... se puede llegar a cuadrar algo bueno :D
<Andphe> ok
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, andresmujica C3s4r Francis hollman jag2kn JoseGutierrez kuadrosx luis_lopez nilsonp algo mas?
<Andphe> :)
<hollman> si
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: para mi la idea de un pio.la
<hollman> perdon por no asistir 
<kuadrosx> es acercar a otro tipo de publico
<kuadrosx> no para hablar los mismos con las mismas...
<SergioMeneses> hollman, no fresco no hay lio... todos tenemos cosas por hacer :D
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, si claro te entiendo :D
<nilsonp> de mi parte y por hoy, no tengo mas que agregar, esperare a la proxima ubuntu-co-meeting ... :-)
<nilsonp> gracias a todos...
<SergioMeneses> nilsonp, jeje sip estar pendiente :D
<Francis> Muchas gracias a todos... hasta pronto!
<SergioMeneses> Francis, \o
<SergioMeneses> nilsonp, \o
<luis_lopez> bye
<nilsonp> hasta la proxima....
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, ping
<JoseGutierrez> Buenos Ubunteros que pasen feliz noches, bye
 * Andphe tiene memoria de pollo, le recuerdan antes
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, \o
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, oks
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> no hay lio
<Andphe> SergioMeneses, ¬¬
<Andphe> :D
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, fresco
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<Andphe> expliqueme lo de los slides y classroom
<Andphe>  a ver que es lo que ud dice
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ud conoce lernid?
<Andphe> no, ese es hermano de ...
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<Andphe> o primo de ...
<SergioMeneses> espere abro el browser
<Andphe> este canal es logueado todo el tiempo ?
<Andphe> vamonos pa otro no logueado
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, oks dev-co
<SergioMeneses> ash luego hablo con don andresmujica 
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente voy saliendo ya!!!.... nos hablamos luego... buena noche
<JorgePulgarin> Ya se acabo la reunion???
<azqwsxce> Hola?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2010-11-21
<JAG> Hola1
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-11-15
<John> buenas dias
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-11-19
<luisjaime> #ubuntu
<luisjaime> ayuda, metacity no se inicia automáticamente 
<bbernardo> ok
<bbernardo> buenas tardes
<bbernardo> administrador seria tan amable de colaborarme aclarando una duda, al instalar ubuntu en mi computadora lenovo z470 de bloquea con tres versiones que he usado que puedo hacer
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-11-13
<novato33> hola
<novato33> ubuntu me lanza un error
<reispab> una pregunta
<reispab> para poner en un cafe internet ubuntu con interfaz cercana a ventanas que nececito?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-11-14
<BartOC3> buenas noches...!!
<DGUERRERO> *suenan grillos*
<DGUERRERO> Buenas noches!
<JHOSMAN> Buenas
<JHOSMAN> BartOC3 DGUERRERO kuadrosx  y los demas?
<DGUERRERO> lol
<JHOSMAN> =/
<JHOSMAN> ya vengo
<BartOC3> Buenos noches!!
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches Caballeros.
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches @BrayanBautista
<BrayanBautista> Hola Bart
<BartOC3> Hola brayan como has estado
<BrayanBautista> Bn Bn ya terminando este periodo tan largo ya me quedan unas cuantas semanas de estudio y termino gracias a dios.
<sergiomeneses> hy no hay reunion?
<sergiomeneses> hoy
<JoseGutierrez> Hi sergiomeneses al parecer no ... seguimos teniendo el problema del horario yo apenas llegue pensando que habia llegado tarde
<sergiomeneses> veo
<BartOC3> Al parecer no
<sergiomeneses> bueno y q se cuentan
<sergiomeneses> como para saber
<BrayanBautista> si cuentesen algo caballeros.
<BartOC3> yo ando esperando q sergio me preste su cuenta de steam
<BartOC3> xD
<BrayanBautista> jajaja y a jugar se dijo jajajaaj
<JoseGutierrez> pues bien trabajando en el diseño de un portal web empresarial que me tiene con ojeras
<BartOC3> yo queria proponer como armar un Barcamp de SL para el otro año seria interesante
<sergiomeneses> BartOC3: jajaja aun no me ha llegado
<sergiomeneses> ando esperando eso
<sergiomeneses> de momento ando es solo jugando world of warcraft
<BrayanBautista> world of warcraft :)
<BrayanBautista> urban terror =D
<sergiomeneses> BrayanBautista: aja
<DGUERRERO> ahi tenemos quorum....
<JHOSMAN_> Volví
<JHOSMAN_> han echo algo?
<BrayanBautista> hablar nda mas
<sergiomeneses> pero cuantos hay del concilio
<sergiomeneses> no hay qorum
<sergiomeneses> ?
<JHOSMAN_> BartOC3 JoseGutierrez JHOSMAN_
<JHOSMAN_> 3
<JHOSMAN_> son 6
<JHOSMAN_> falta Mujica, Lina y ...
<JHOSMAN_> =P no me acuerdo xD
<JHOSMAN_> Cesar?
<sergiomeneses> mmm
<JHOSMAN_> mmm
<JHOSMAN_> BartOC3 BrayanBautista DGUERRERO sergiomeneses viendo la encuesta q se hizo x Google Docs da lo siguiente
<JHOSMAN_> Martes de 8 a 10 // 2 Personas
<JHOSMAN_> Miercoles de 8 a 10// 2 personas
<JHOSMAN_> Miercoles de 6 a 8 // 1 persona
<JHOSMAN_> Viernes de 8 a a 10 // 1 persona
<JHOSMAN_> Jueves de 6 a 8 // 1 persona
<JHOSMAN_> Martes de 8 a 10 // 1 persona
<JHOSMAN_> Sabado de 8 a 10 // 1 persona (me)
<JHOSMAN_> que hacemos?
<BartOC3> Miercoles de 8 a 10// 2 personas
<sergiomeneses> JHOSMAN_: sabe q hay algo q no me cuadro
<sergiomeneses> deberian votar solo los miemvbros del concilio
<sergiomeneses> ya q ellos son los obligados a estar presentes
<sergiomeneses> por eso no vote
<BrayanBautista> estoy de acuerdo con sergio
<JHOSMAN_> del concilio solo faltan 3 por votar
<sergiomeneses> ese fue el problema de porq las reuniones son los martes
<JHOSMAN_> Los mismos q faltan a la reunión
<sergiomeneses> porq voto gente q no es del concilio
<BrayanBautista> nosotros los miembros oficiales no estamos obligados a estar en las reuniones del concilio pero los del concilio si y ellos deberian cuadrar un horario comodo para todos del concilio.
<JHOSMAN_> quien habiq dicho q los martes?
<sergiomeneses> JHOSMAN_: otra gente
<sergiomeneses> por eso nos ponchamos con este horario
<sergiomeneses> igual era mi opinion
<JHOSMAN_> BrayanBautista va ir a PaintBall?
<JHOSMAN_> si si es interesante
<JHOSMAN_> debería ser así solo q no recuerdo quien me dijo q publico creo q fue BartOC3
<BartOC3> si pero luego andres dijo lo mismo q @sergiomeneses
<JHOSMAN_> pero igual no votaron todos
<JHOSMAN_> u.u
<BrayanBautista> exacto jhosman
<BrayanBautista> son mas de 90  miembros y votan muy pocos
<BartOC3> enviarles correos a los miembros del conilio q faltan ...
<JHOSMAN_> pero se envio a la lista privada
<JHOSMAN_> si no lo han leido fregaos
<BrayanBautista> a ya entendi
<JHOSMAN_> con respecto a la actividad del aniversario q hacemos?
<JHOSMAN_> linaporras habia propuesto hacer algo
<JHOSMAN_> tengo los resultados quieren ver?
<BartOC3> bueno en la costa se va a realizar en barranquilla!!
<BartOC3> actividad roxima en decidir!!
<BrayanBautista> si jhosman pasa los datos porfavor
<sergiomeneses> que paso con la lista del concilio?
<sergiomeneses> aun sirve?
<BartOC3> si sirve @sergiomeneses lo q pasa es que parece q no leyeron el msn de @jhosman sobre el horario
<JHOSMAN_> sergiomeneses: aún sirve solo que supongo q no han leido el mail (raro ¬¬)
<sergiomeneses> no
<sergiomeneses> sino q como me desactivaron pues me saco d ela lista
<JHOSMAN_> votantes 7
<JHOSMAN_> Paintball 5
<JHOSMAN_> Rumba 1
<JHOSMAN_> Comida 1 (forigua)
<JHOSMAN_> y los q dicen paintball se van con + asado
<JHOSMAN_> solo q =( linaporras no vino
<BrayanBautista> Jajaja como raro forigua
<JHOSMAN_> Pues a mi no me convence en número de votantes
<BrayanBautista> exacto jhosman como le dije antes
<JHOSMAN_> no se que piensen ustedes BartOC3 BrayanBautista DGUERRERO sergiomeneses
<BartOC3> sobre
<BrayanBautista> votaron 7 y son 90+ que mal
<sergiomeneses> JHOSMAN_: yo no voto porq no voy a ir
<sergiomeneses> no vivo en bogota
<JHOSMAN_> =S
<JHOSMAN_> Creo q x ahí vi a lina
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<JHOSMAN_> linaporras :P
<linaporras> ups, tuve un evento familiar, que pena la tardanza
<BrayanBautista> Hola Lina =D
<JHOSMAN_> Bueno les decía q hacemos 1 para las reuniones (tu no haz votado) y lo otro para el aniversario
<linaporras> jajaj
<linaporras> porque me parece que habira que hacerse un Doodle
<linaporras> como dije antes, yo no tengo problema con el día, prefiero eso sí que no sea un domingo
<linaporras> y que sea depsués de las 8
<linaporras> es mi opinion sobre
<linaporras> eso
 * JHOSMAN_ vota x sábado 
<JHOSMAN_> :P
<linaporras> (ah y no hice el doodle xq se me olvido)
<linaporras> si no hay problema,
<linaporras> pero si fuera sábado preferiria que fuera a las 7pm
<JHOSMAN_> linaporras revisa lavotacion del evento
<JHOSMAN_> parece q gana Paintball
<BartOC3> el sabado es como dificl entre semana es mejor o domingo
<JHOSMAN_> BartOC3:  dificil x q?
<BartOC3> los fines de semana ppor lo general se realizan eventos
<BartOC3> y quedaria muy pesado despues de estar en un evento como flisol sfd, barcamp hacer reuniones
<BrayanBautista> bart 10+
<linaporras> ah si ya la revise
<BrayanBautista> mp seria bueno ummm un viernes puede ser en un horario de  despues de las 10 pm
<linaporras> uy no
<linaporras> ahi si prefiero Jueves 830 pm
<BrayanBautista> muy tarde Jejeje
<JHOSMAN_> BrayanBautista:  los viernes la gente anda con ganas de nada (farra) así que no creo conveniente viernes
<BrayanBautista> 8:30 :10:30 quedaria bien
<linaporras> y si paintball ganó..
<JHOSMAN_> linaporras:  entonces cuando vamos?
<JHOSMAN_> hacemos invitacion por las redes sociales
<JHOSMAN_> spam y demás
<DGUERRERO> sería bueno a las 8:30 pero que empiece a esa hora, no que a esa hora llegue el primero....
<linaporras> si
<linaporras> redes soiales
<linaporras> toca cuadrarr el sitio
<linaporras> peor ponlo
<linaporras> eso nos toca siempre lejos
<linaporras> entonces pon encuentro a la 1
<linaporras> para empezar a jugar a las 2
<BartOC3> hagan reserva de los sitios q escojan para jugar...!! con tiempo
<BartOC3> @JHOSMAN --> en cuanto a lo de gry
<BartOC3> grupon no se lo recomiendo
<linaporras> xq?
<BartOC3> porque despues de comprar los cupones la entidad establece un horario
<JHOSMAN_> por que dicen lo de Grupoun?
<BartOC3> por ejemplo de lunes a vienes de 2:00pm a 5pm
<BartOC3> porque lo vi en la lista
<JHOSMAN_> ahh
<JHOSMAN_> alguien por la lista según recuerdo dijo q iba a cootizar sitios
<JHOSMAN_> viste algO?
<linaporras> sip si dijeorn
<JHOSMAN_> decile q te confirme algo
<linaporras> esperemos que amnde los datos
<linaporras> sino ps hya un coso de paintball en las afueras de bta y algo cerca al salitre
<linaporras> toca llevar como 30k para poder tener muchas bolas jeje
<linaporras> y hay qe invitar a todo el que quiera ir :)
<JHOSMAN_> si
<JHOSMAN_> también se q hay uno por la Av Villavicencio
<BartOC3> por lo general les comento q la recarga de 100 salen por barata 5000
<BartOC3> un juego normal sale en 15.000 incluye careta, marcadora, y chaleco y 100 paintball
<linaporras> Jhos create el vento en facbeook
<linaporras> y  no coloques aun el lugar
<JHOSMAN_> Dia hora y lugar?
<linaporras> para ir reuninedo gente
<linaporras>  :9
<linaporras> Bueno y de los dias entonces
<linaporras> que?
<JHOSMAN_> pues yo quiero sábado =(
<JHOSMAN_> linaporras y nos vamos de asado tambien?
<DGUERRERO> http://imgur.com/rGjxr
<JHOSMAN_> DGUERRERO si lo ví pero no tiene tanta emoción
<JHOSMAN_> =( no duele xD jaja
<BartOC3> Bueno señores me despido!! estamos hablando....
<JHOSMAN_> linaporras sabes quien nos hace eso barato de PaintBall?
<JHOSMAN_> Mr Arias Fonseca
<JHOSMAN_> ese se la pasa por allá
<linaporras> mmm no ni idea
<linaporras> mmm ps el si está ne BTa?
<JHOSMAN_> si si
<linaporras> mmmm y ps tienen razon con lo del sabado que esle dai de acitviades
<JHOSMAN_> ya le digo q venga
<linaporras> me gusta Jueves
<JHOSMAN_> http://www.facebook.com/events/434588696602790/?context=create
<JHOSMAN_> Por favor inviten a la gente
<JHOSMAN_> ariasfonseca nos puede contar como es lo del chuzo de paintball donde usted se la pasa?
<ariasfonseca> jJajaj
<ariasfonseca> bueno pos les cuento el 2 de diciembre hay un torneo de novatos
<JHOSMAN_> Osea como es, cuanto vale etc etc etc
<JHOSMAN_> ariasfonseca es para el 17 de Nov
<ariasfonseca> el campo se llama fast ducks paintball queda en la autopista norte con 234
<ariasfonseca> pos si es particular vale 20 por persona incluye el equipo y 50 bolas
<JHOSMAN_> es este? http://fdpaintball.com/
<JHOSMAN_> o cual es la website del lugar? ariasfonseca
<ariasfonseca> si es ese
<JHOSMAN_> ariasfonseca y a como nos lo puede conseguir
<JHOSMAN_> así como para UCO
<ariasfonseca> mk necesito saber cuqntos son para negociar
<ariasfonseca> hablar con el dueo a ver si hace descuento
<JHOSMAN_> linaporras q dices?
<JHOSMAN_> se ve como bueno el terremo http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/303773_449917531717887_203412603_n.jpg
<ariasfonseca> hasta podemos hacer asado alla jejejej
<JHOSMAN_> :o
<JHOSMAN_> q se lleva la carnita y allá se hace?
<ariasfonseca> si y pos un asador pero alla dan permiso
<ariasfonseca> toca es q me digan cuantos y negociamos con el man
<JHOSMAN_> linaporras ...
<linaporras> mm
<linaporras> unos 20 max
<linaporras> esta genial
<JHOSMAN_> estaba pensando en ese mismo numero
<linaporras> ese es!:)
<JHOSMAN_> ariasfonseca hay plazo para eso?
<ariasfonseca> listo dejenme maana hablo a ver si nos dan mas barato y pos no se soli paintball o asado tambien???
<linaporras> mm e sque el tema del asado
<linaporras> mmmm
<linaporras> como le ahcmeos
<JHOSMAN_> pues
<linaporras> tocaria llegar ams temprano y llevar los insumos....
<JHOSMAN_> cada uno q lleve 2Kilos de carne y ya xD
<ariasfonseca> yo soy bueno pal guacamole xD
<JHOSMAN_> jajajaja
<JHOSMAN_> ariasfonseca pues no se ome como hacemos para saber el dato?
<JHOSMAN_> por q se ve barato =) no creen? DGUERRERO BrayanBautista linaporras sergiomeneses
<linaporras> asi arias
<linaporras> es el duro pa eso
<linaporras> mmm es que iogual toca comprar al carne antes
<linaporras> y las papas
<linaporras> y sasonarla y
 * sergiomeneses afk
<linaporras> pues quiete tien carro o algo asi para llevarl
<linaporras> no me parece práctico mejor compramos un pollo y nos olo comemos y ya
<ariasfonseca> mk pos yo tengo ese dato pa mananana medio dia
<JHOSMAN_> elPatrón!
<JHOSMAN_> el patrón tiene run run!
<ariasfonseca> el patron?
<JHOSMAN_> Sí >> AndresMujica
<linaporras> si peor donde preparamos la crne
<ariasfonseca> ahhhh
<linaporras> para llevarla alla
<linaporras> ?
<JHOSMAN_> ariasfonseca dice q allá mismo
<ariasfonseca> tocaria llevar asador
<JHOSMAN_> ariasfonseca llevelo si? xD
<ariasfonseca> mk tuviera pero no tengo lol
<JHOSMAN_> entonces como hacen cuando van?
<linaporras> '????
<linaporras> cuando hacemos asado, vamos donde alguien que tenga todo
<ariasfonseca> mk yo mananan llamo al dueo y popos le cuento
<linaporras> Frigua es el que se ha hecho cargo de los asados
<JHOSMAN_> linaporras no sé pero lo tienes q llevar xD para cogerlo a bala jajaj
<ariasfonseca> tocaria ir donde jorge gonzalez xD
<linaporras> na
<JHOSMAN_> naa
<linaporras> jajaj pal asado si jajajja
<linaporras> na foritroll que haga loquese le de ...
<ariasfonseca> juazzz
<JHOSMAN_> linaporras creando evento en G+
<JHOSMAN_> ariasfonseca listo!
<linaporras> +
<ariasfonseca> listo won al medio dia le tengo el dato
<linaporras> na es que a está en una actitud
<linaporras> que no vale la pena
<ariasfonseca> hacemos un mini torneo hevere
<linaporras> el tiene la capacidad de colaborar mucho o del mismo modo serdestructivo
<JHOSMAN_> da igual yo lo quería coger a bala jajaja
<linaporras> sii torneooO!!
<ariasfonseca> yo les doy cli.ica para que no queden tan frios
<JHOSMAN_> :P
<JHOSMAN_> linaporras no puse nada para el asado :P
<ariasfonseca> li q si les puedo decir es que es un plan  con mucha adrenalina
<JHOSMAN_> jaja por eso no apoyo la idea de DGUERRERO :P lasers son para niñas
<JHOSMAN_> por eso forigua le dio +1 en la lista jajaja
<ariasfonseca> lasers?
<JHOSMAN_> ariasfonseca que pasaria si llega mas gente de la esperada?
<ariasfonseca> mejor mas chevere el torneo
<ariasfonseca> el campo es suficientemente grande
<ariasfonseca> hasta 100 personas si quieren
<JHOSMAN_> huuuuuu severo
<JHOSMAN_> +-+
<JHOSMAN_> BrayanBautista ya hice los eventos para q le de duro al social media esta semana
<ariasfonseca> mk este fincho q paso habian al rededor de250 personas en el torneo nacio.al
<linaporras> :o wowowowo
<linaporras> y vas a ir arias
<linaporras> ?
<JHOSMAN_> le toca xD
<JHOSMAN_> no vez q el hace el Guacamole
<ariasfonseca> claro q si yo cuadro el.torneo
<linaporras> super
<linaporras> ejjeje
<JHOSMAN_> http://sp6.fotolog.com/photo/6/11/113/tenhuver/1222342095030_f.jpg
<ariasfonseca> xD
<JHOSMAN_> ahí está haciendole el guacamole! ariasfonseca
<ariasfonseca> hahahahahha
<ariasfonseca> que perro
<JHOSMAN_> algo mas pendiente? ariasfonseca DGUERRERO linaporras sergiomeneses
<sergiomeneses> JHOSMAN_: no por mi... no tienen agenda?
<JHOSMAN_> No, pensé q vendría Mujica pero de igual modo esos eran los dos temas
<linaporras> y de las reuniones al fin que...
<linaporras> Jhos, tu podrías conseguirte los numeros de telefono de tdos
<linaporras> los del concilio ?
<JHOSMAN_> mmm
<JHOSMAN_> cuales faltan?
<linaporras> ps es que no tengo el cel de todos
<linaporras> el chico de cartagena los tienes
<linaporras> ...?
<linaporras> y ps el de jose creo que lo tengo pero me falta el del otro compañeor
<JHOSMAN_> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/504/detail/
<linaporras> mm es que creo que Andrés no sigue en el concilio...
<CARL__> Buenos dias
<CARL__> Me pueden colaborar con unas inquietudes que tengo con respecto a una de las distribuciones de Ubuntu
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-11-14
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches jaimerave julianarmando naudy ubuntu-co-bot ubuntulog
<julianarmando> Buenas noches :D
<naudy> Buenas noches a todos los presentes
<naudy> saludos desde Vzla
<naudy> hi BartOC3  , julianarmando  jaimerave
<naudy> o/
<BartOC3> Buenas noches julianarmando naudy
<naudy> o/
<BartOC3> Hay cosas buenas que contar hoy de UbuConLA ..:P
<BartOC3> esperando que llegue SergioMeneses.. para empezar!!
<naudy> excelente
<naudy> aun falta  como 10min
<BartOC3> Si naudy vamos a esperar!!
<naudy> BartOC3, asi se une mas gente al canal
<naudy> :)
<julianarmando> Llego SergioMeneses
<naudy> Hi Don SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> buenas buenas
<SergioMeneses> demos un momento a q lleguen los demas
<naudy> ok
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, jaimerave julianarmando naudy ya esta actualizada la wiki con la ultima informacion confirmada del evento para que se pongan al dia https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA
<naudy> excelente
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, jaimerave julianarmando naudy como q no llego nadie mas hoy =/
<SergioMeneses> toco manejar lo demas por la lista de correos
<naudy> SergioMeneses aparte de nosotros creo q los demas nada
<SergioMeneses> naudy, si y Pablo anda con el sitio web y Bart traia un dato de un patrocinador
<SergioMeneses> envio mensaje entonces a la lista =/ disfruten la noche
<naudy> SergioMeneses,  te cuento Bart  le debe estar fallando su internet digo yo
<SergioMeneses> naudy, si eso creo... bueno sin estres entonces hablamos en estos dias ;)
<naudy> okey copiado
<nejode> saludos naudy jaimerave
<naudy> epale nejode
<naudy> como anda todo
<nejode> que pasó men... ¿no había una reunión?
<naudy> bueno era a las 8:30pm Vzla
<naudy> pero Sergio espero hasta las 8:53pm y se fue
<nejode> naudy: yo ando por Maturin... vine por el nacimiento de mi nieto!!
<naudy> Felicitaciones
<nejode> ... y estoy martillando una PC prestada
<naudy> nejode,  lo dijo nada mas fue "ya esta actualizada la wiki con la ultima informacion confirmada del evento para que se pongan al dia https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA
<nejode> entonces no me perdí de nada
<naudy> nejode "   SergioMeneses> toco manejar lo demas por la lista de correos"
<nejode> bueno, de todas maners no puedo ir ... vos me contaréis jejeje
<naudy> no puedes ir para donde?
<naudy> para Cartagena?
<naudy> es yo aun no se
<nejode> sí, Cartagena
<nejode> me gustaría, pero como están las cosas aquí ... ¡ni de vaina!
<nejode> bueno men, lo dejo, me están ladillando por la máquina jejeje
<nejode> ...hablamos luego
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-11-09
<ofprieto> hola BrayanBautista
<BrayanBautista> Hola prieto
<ofprieto> hol Fori jcqr123
<jcqr123> buenas noches
<Fori> ofprieto: entre al trin
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches
<ofprieto> buenas noches yo los escucho pero no hay microfono hoy :D
<sergiomeneses> BrayanBautista: Fori ofprieto jcqr123 buenas
<jcqr123> entonces señores
<jcqr123> que temas tenemos pendientes
<sergiomeneses> BrayanBautista: ofprieto ?
<BrayanBautista> Tenemos wiki de la reunion de hoy ?
<ofprieto> Fori: jcqr123 los escuchooo
<Fori> si claaro
<BrayanBautista> la comparte por favor.
<Fori> Sacasmo
<BrayanBautista> lol
<sergiomeneses> creo que no hay
<sergiomeneses> pero si podemos empezar a discutir los temas que propongamos no?
<jcqr123> me preocupa el tema de que cada dia somos menos miembros oficiales
<jcqr123> de la lista se ha salido mucha gente
<jcqr123> me parece que el proceso de ingresar como miebros oficiales es muy complicado
<sergiomeneses> si eso es verdad jcqr123
<sergiomeneses> pero es un punto de inflexion que toca comunidad pasa
<jcqr123> por ejemplo el team de venezuela solo pide la firma del COC para ser mienbro
<sergiomeneses> jcqr123: nosotros tambien , las otras normas son de formalidad... como que se presente en la lista de correos
<BrayanBautista> Me puedo tomar la palabra ?
<ofprieto> jcqr123:  eso se a hablado en concilios pasados
<jcqr123> y?
<ofprieto> y duran muchas reuniones para saber que no creo que se pueda modificar
<BrayanBautista> me puedo tomar la palabra ? repito.
<jcqr123> hable brayan
<sergiomeneses> bueno yo pienso que se debe evaluar el proceso pero no es complicado
<sergiomeneses> claro BrayanBautista
<ofprieto> dije no creo jcqr123
<BrayanBautista> escribiendo**
<jcqr123> tiene la palabra brayan
<BrayanBautista> Este año como "Comunidad" no hemos realizado nada a comparación de otros años, no nos sirve de nada tener mas de 40 miembros oficiales si no se hace nada, de que nos sirve modificar la forma de ingresar como miembro oficial si las cosas van a ser asi, ser miembro de UCO tiene un valor y la gente la desconoce, debemos "volver" a hacer cosas como comunidad "meetup, hacklabs" y no solo apoyarnos en tres evento
<BrayanBautista> s ej: flisol, SFD para darnos a conocer, porque realmente no estamos haciendo nada, por eso la gente se aburre y se va porque la comunidad se esta muriendo
<BrayanBautista> *Comunidad que no aporta realmente al proyecto no es comunidad*
<BrayanBautista> listo ya termine.
<Fori> Antes se hacian hacklabs y cosas chimbitas hoy ya no se hace es nada
<ofprieto> BrayanBautista: otra vez volvemos al mismo circulo de que no se hace
<Fori> :-(
<BrayanBautista> no es volver al circulo prieto
<sergiomeneses> BrayanBautista: tiene mucha razon
<sergiomeneses> eso es importantisimo
<BrayanBautista> debemos tocar los problemas y lo que esta pasando para buscar la solucion
<sergiomeneses> pero debemos generar estrategias para solucionar eso entonces
<ofprieto> si no se hace es por que primero no se organiza y si se organiza la asistencia es pesima
<BrayanBautista> +11111
<sergiomeneses> eso eso
<BrayanBautista> ofprieto
<ofprieto> +1 sergiomeneses
 * jcqr123 opina que hay mucho vendedor de humo 
<BrayanBautista> pregunta para usted
<BrayanBautista> respecto a eso
<BrayanBautista> organizar que ???
<BrayanBautista> meetup ?
<BrayanBautista> hacklabs ?
<BrayanBautista> o se refiere a eventos de SL ?
<BrayanBautista> tipo sfd o flisol ?
<jcqr123> hay que replantear muchas cosas
<BrayanBautista> porque si es a eso si estoy de acuerdo con ud
<jcqr123> los eventos como sfd o flisol para mi estan condenados a desaparecer tristemente
<BrayanBautista> pero si yo hago un hacklabs y me van 6 asistentes
<BrayanBautista> se esta cumpliendo con la labor
<jcqr123> debemos empezar a hacer cosas mas pequeñas
<BrayanBautista> jcqr123, +111
<sergiomeneses> bueno calmados
<BrayanBautista> lastimosamente va a hacer asi :C
<sergiomeneses> estamos aqui para buscar soluciones y charlar entre amigos
<ofprieto> jcqr123: la vez pasada invite a varios al tema de lfcs
<sergiomeneses> que no se pierda la cordura
<ofprieto> en hackbo y pocos fueron
<BrayanBautista> es que yo le caigo mal a ofprieto
<sergiomeneses> bueno pero ofprieto fueron algunos
<sergiomeneses> eso es lo importante
<ofprieto> BrayanBautista: no es eso es que ud ha quedado mal en varios compromisos que bien o mal an sido por temas laborales no avisa con tiempo y se siente uno mal de que le incumplan
<BrayanBautista> ya sabemos cual es el problema que estamos presentando, chicos que estrategias podemos plasmar para trabajarlas ?
<sergiomeneses> uco no tiene impacto hoy en dia, eso es lo que hay que retomar
<jcqr123> +1 con prieto
<BrayanBautista> ofprieto, es verdad
<BrayanBautista> +1 sergiomeneses
<ofprieto> BrayanBautista: no es que me caiga mal , me cae es re-mal
<jcqr123> si no se puede hacer algo lo mejor es decir no puedo
<jcqr123> y no quedar mal
<BrayanBautista> ofprieto, *sacando el cuchillo*
<BrayanBautista> exacto jcqr123 , no nos desviemos del tema
<ofprieto> hagamos algo de lo de los cumpleaños
<jcqr123> que propone prieto ??
<ofprieto> jcqr123: un viaje a piscina (de agua) no establecimientos extraños
<Fori> Es que no se estan usando las redes sociales para nustras actividades y la gente le cojio fastidio a eso
<BrayanBautista> Fori, +1111
<Fori> Puro spam antes
<BrayanBautista> exacto
<ofprieto> Fori:  tiene razon pero no lloremos sobre la leche derramada solucionemos y ya.
<BrayanBautista> uff ahi esta el core de todo el problema
<BrayanBautista> que estrategias proponen ?
<BrayanBautista> yo me tomo la palabra despues
<Fori> Toca es que nuestras redes sociales esten en funcion de nuestras actividades
<sergiomeneses> BrayanBautista: ofprieto jcqr123 Fori y si hacemos un aniversario bien jalado?
<sergiomeneses> algo asi como para "reinagurar" la comunidad?
<BrayanBautista> ya que sergiomeneses toco ese tema
<sergiomeneses> algo que invitemos arta gente
<BrayanBautista> quiero tomarme la palabra
<jcqr123> meneses el tema es que si hacemos algo le aseguro que los unicos asistentese seriamos nosotros
<ofprieto> como jcqr123  que no le escuche
<ofprieto> no tengo microfono Fori
<jcqr123> la comunidad en realidad en mi concepto somos los mismos 4 patos de siempre
<sergiomeneses> es cierto
<BrayanBautista> Muy buena idea de los cumpleaños y "re inaguración" pero toca hacerlo muy bien como se hacia antes, creabamos evento en fb y g+, avisabamos en otras comunidades, regabamos la voz haciamos networking sobre el evento, tratabamos de que el evento fuera como TT en nuestros medios, creando imagen audiovisual para que la gente sepa del evento y participe
<sergiomeneses> seriamos pocos
<BrayanBautista> jcqr123, si ud piensa que vamos a ir pocos, asi sera, pero esa no es la gracia no sea negativo, propongamos estrategias
<sergiomeneses> bueno y de ser asi no importa ofprieto freco :)
<sergiomeneses> podemos ir a un espacio y hacer algo
<sergiomeneses> y ir generando de nuevo comunidad
<BrayanBautista> exacto
<BrayanBautista> vive digital tiene espacios
<sergiomeneses> dejamos de ser "virtuales" para ir mas a la practica
<BrayanBautista> apoyemonos de herramientas
<BrayanBautista> como el meetup
<BrayanBautista> los eventos en redes sociales
<sergiomeneses> BrayanBautista: ++
<BrayanBautista> regar la voz
<BrayanBautista> invitar comunidad
<jcqr123> esa idea del meetup me suena
<sergiomeneses> de hecho hay un proyecto para que los locoteams puedan usar meetup gratis
<sergiomeneses> xD
<jcqr123> uco tiene grupo en eso
<jcqr123> ??
<sergiomeneses> no
<sergiomeneses> porque es pago chino
<ofprieto> meetup es pago?
<ofprieto> juemasdres no sabia
<BrayanBautista> y ofprieto porque muy poca participación en lo de la certificación? sencillo solo se toco el tema en lista y se quedo en lista y nada mas
<jcqr123> vea pues no sabia que eso era pago
<sergiomeneses> ofprieto: jcqr123 tiene como 15 usuarios gratis
<sergiomeneses> luego tiene que pagar
<ofprieto> ha ok sergiomeneses
<BrayanBautista> alguien sabe la relacion de costos ?
<sergiomeneses> bueno pero centremonos en la comunidad
<BrayanBautista> okey
<BrayanBautista> sigamos
<BrayanBautista> no hemos avanzado en nada
<jcqr123> hay que gesioanar el espacio
<sergiomeneses> pero si hacemos el aniversario toca cuadrarlo de una
<sergiomeneses> porque hoy es 8 de Nov
<jcqr123> si se va a hacer algo
<BrayanBautista> seria ya para diciembre
<BrayanBautista> tenemos un mes
<BrayanBautista> para cuadrar
<sergiomeneses> diciembre que dia?
<BrayanBautista> 3 o 4 charlas no mas "algo relevante, no siempre de lo mismo "
<BrayanBautista> emmm
<BrayanBautista> eso tendriamos que cuadrarlo sergiomeneses
<BrayanBautista> diciembre 12
<BrayanBautista> que opinan ?
<jcqr123> si mediados de dic
<ofprieto> me suena jcqr123
<sergiomeneses> BrayanBautista: jcqr123 ofprieto  a mi me parece que deberia ser mas un espacio para hablar cosas de la comunidad que charlas
<sergiomeneses> algo mas de nosotros
<jcqr123> si
<sergiomeneses> como mirar la situacion del team
<BrayanBautista> sergiomeneses, exacto
<jcqr123> reunirnos par polas comida
<sergiomeneses> y mirar que cosas se deben mejorar
<sergiomeneses> foto grupal
<jcqr123> y como dijo mickey maus
<sergiomeneses> y cosas asi
<ofprieto> me gusta eso de la comida
<sergiomeneses> mas de integracion de la comunidad
<ofprieto> trabajar en temas de web
<BrayanBautista> se acuerdan de hace dos años en la alcaldia de restrepo ?
<BrayanBautista> de antonio nariño ?
<BrayanBautista> algo asi deberiamos hacer
<sergiomeneses> BrayanBautista: podria ser
<jcqr123> yo digo que nos reunamos en un sitio llevamos un pendon par polas algo de comer hablamos ñoña un rato
<jcqr123> y ya
<BrayanBautista> jcqr123, asi fue en la antonio nariño
<BrayanBautista> una charla de andrés una charla de dguerrero
<BrayanBautista> otra charla
<Fori> ahhhhh donde yo salir de miss
<BrayanBautista> una socialización entre todos
<Fori> jajajajajajajajaja
<BrayanBautista> y nos fuimos a echar pizza
<BrayanBautista> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ
<jcqr123> pero que queden fotos y cosas asi para que se vea que la comunidad es algo fisico y no solo virtual
<BrayanBautista> Yo no pude hacer nada, era menor de edad
<jcqr123> jajajajajajajajajajajajaja
<jcqr123> la señorita ubuntu
<jcqr123> jhajajajaja
<BrayanBautista> jcqr123, exacto!!
<jcqr123> hagamos eso entonces
<jcqr123> definamos fecha
<jcqr123> y sitio
<BrayanBautista> Que opinan
<BrayanBautista> diciembre 12 ?
<sergiomeneses> si el 12 de Dic parece factible
<sergiomeneses> esta bien
<jcqr123> si esta bien
<Fori> brayan la torta la paga ud
<jcqr123> brayan se encarga de gestionar el evento entonces ???
<Fori> la dexuenta de la deuda
<sergiomeneses> bueno me parece que empecemos un hilo por la lista del concilio para ir discutiendo los detalles del evento para agilizar esto
<jcqr123> obviamente nosotros le colaboramos en lo que necesite
<ofprieto> ok
<sergiomeneses> no no lo genere todavia
<sergiomeneses> hay que confirmar el sitio
<sergiomeneses> lo que se va a hacer
<sergiomeneses> y otros detalles
<sergiomeneses> xD
<BrayanBautista> yo me encargo de gestionar el evento si es necesario
<ofprieto> pero entonces eso  se debe cuadra ahorita no?
<Fori> Lo mas pronto posible
<BrayanBautista> si, debemos hacer un plan de trabajo para eso
<sergiomeneses> esta semana debe estar listo
<BrayanBautista> la gracia es que sea el "evento" BOOM
<BrayanBautista> de UCO de este año
<sergiomeneses> BrayanBautista: +1
<sergiomeneses> invitamos a hollman, a mujica, a czam a todo el mundo
<BrayanBautista> +1111 sergiomeneses
<sergiomeneses> ;)
<BrayanBautista> Cual es la finalizad del evento
<sergiomeneses> listo entonces BrayanBautista cree el hilo en la lista del concilio y vamos definiendo los detalles por alla
<BrayanBautista> listo perfecto
<sergiomeneses> BrayanBautista: es un aniversario
<sergiomeneses> celebracion
<sergiomeneses> y podemos hacer como un "roadmap" de lo que vamos a hacer el año entrante
<BrayanBautista> aniversario celebración sergiomeneses ?
<BrayanBautista> si si
<jcqr123> si eso
<BrayanBautista> eso es supremamente importante
<sergiomeneses> sip
<jcqr123> conclusiones y responsables entonces
<BrayanBautista> conclusiones: aniversario UCO diciembre 12
<sergiomeneses> BrayanBautista: si
<BrayanBautista> responsable(s) : por el momento solo yo
<BrayanBautista> mientras se cuadra todo
<sergiomeneses> los detalles los hablamos por la lista
<BrayanBautista> por la lista del concilio
<sergiomeneses> hagale ;)
<BrayanBautista> despues de que tengamos todo cuadrado
<jcqr123> listo
<BrayanBautista> empezamos con la difusion
<BrayanBautista> creación de evento
<jcqr123> cree el hilo entonces
<BrayanBautista> agendado
<BrayanBautista> listo
<jcqr123> pero solo en la lista del concilio
<BrayanBautista> prosigamos
<BrayanBautista> si obvio jcqr123
<jcqr123> no a lo prieto en la publica
<jcqr123> lol
<BrayanBautista> como raro en ofprieto
<jcqr123> ya despues cuandoe este todo listo hay si lo lanzamos por la publica
<BrayanBautista> si obvio jcqr123
<sergiomeneses> hahahahahaha
<sergiomeneses> le hacen bullying a ofprieto
<BrayanBautista> Bueno,
<BrayanBautista> sergiomeneses, como va con la pagina web
<BrayanBautista> le trabajo en brasil ?
<sergiomeneses> BrayanBautista: pues es de todos no? yo solo soy el lider
<BrayanBautista> si obvio
<sergiomeneses> yo en brasil actualice todo el proyecto en LP
<BrayanBautista> es que yo no le he metido mano
<BrayanBautista> :p
<sergiomeneses> y tambien le camelle
<sergiomeneses> andamos ahora es esperando a Jorge por el backup del antiguo sitio
<sergiomeneses> BrayanBautista: ofprieto jcqr123 Fori lo del contenido pues no es tan dificil sino terminar el diseño del sitio
<sergiomeneses> porque aun sino alcanzamos a tener la informacion podemos crear una publicacion mientras tanto
<sergiomeneses> como la noticia del aniversario
<sergiomeneses> y luego se monta el historico
<ofprieto> ok sergiomeneses
<ofprieto> osea en el mismo sitio
<jcqr123> si podria ser asi
<jcqr123> por ahora algo del aniversario
<jcqr123> y despues si el historico
<sergiomeneses> listo podria funcionar
<sergiomeneses> ;)
<sergiomeneses> ofprieto: BrayanBautista estan de acuerdo con lo que propone jcqr123 ?
<BrayanBautista> exacto muy bien sergiomeneses de acuerdo con jcqr123
<BrayanBautista> +111
<sergiomeneses> bueno yo agilizo eso esta semana y cuando tengamos los detalles los pasamos y creamos el post
<Fori> Eso
<Fori> oigan
<Fori> algun doliente pa esta tarea
<Fori> quien acumula fotos de momentos epicos de uco?
<sergiomeneses> cual tarea?
<Fori> aniversacios fiestas y eso
<Fori> eventos grandes
<sergiomeneses> Fori: estan en el google del team
<sergiomeneses> que va a hacer?
<Fori> como contar que se ha hecho en los 10 años
<sergiomeneses> ah eso se puede hacer
<sergiomeneses> pero es parte del hilo que va a crear BrayanBautista
<Fori> a mi para ese dia me gustaria 2 charlas
<Fori> una de elkin o fabian
<Fori> y la otra de ricardo naranjo
<Fori> y ya
<Fori> no mas
<sergiomeneses> Fori: proponga eso en el hilo
<Fori> okay capitan
<jcqr123> ok
<sergiomeneses> bueno señores voy saliendo
<sergiomeneses> BrayanBautista: jcqr123 ofprieto Fori algo mas que agregar?
<jcqr123> no
<jcqr123> por mi parte no
<sergiomeneses> cualqueir cosa manden correo a la lista señores
<sergiomeneses> ese es el mejor medio de comunicacion para asuntos del team
<ofprieto> ok
<BrayanBautista> exacto
<sergiomeneses> les envie un email de system76 y nadie dijo nada
<jcqr123> pero solo a la de el concilio
<sergiomeneses> eso fue una de las cosas que hice en brasil jajajajaja
<sergiomeneses> jcqr123: porque es algo solo del concilio
<sergiomeneses> por eso lo envie alla
<jcqr123> a donde lo envio meneses
<jcqr123> no vi nada
<jcqr123> quedamos asi entocnes
<jcqr123> suerte es que les digo
<sergiomeneses> listo
<jcqr123> estamos hablanndo
<sergiomeneses> hagale
<sergiomeneses> nos vemos gente
<sergiomeneses> buena noche
<sergiomeneses> y que descansen
